# What Retaliation For Soleimani's Death Would Justify War With Iran?



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General

How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?

How many dead Americans would you say?

How many will you accept without going to war?

If they just kill...four...Americans, will that not be enough?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## gipper (Jan 3, 2020)

Iran doesn’t need to kill any Americans for there to be war. The CIA could do nice false flag and bingo bango, the Empire’s war profiteers and warmongers will get the war of their dreams.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...





g5000 said:


> If they just kill...four...Americans, will that not be enough?



Wasn't enough for Obama to start a war, why do you think it will be enough for Trump to start one?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> ...


That's why I specified four.  

Is that enough to go to war with Iran?  Or will Trump just watch from a drone and give a stand down order?


----------



## task0778 (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...



Maybe you should answer your own questions before asking others.  We don't ask for much, basically just "DON'T FUCK WITH US".  And talking about a war with Iran is kinda jumping the shark a little bit, let's see how a shitload of bombs, missiles, and drones work first.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




and I answered your question.

answer mine.

Is it enough for Trump to start a war?

Or haven't your talking points mentors got that far with the propaganda yet?


----------



## occupied (Jan 3, 2020)

I fear it's already past the point of no return. Trump is a tactical retard who only knows escalation.


----------



## westwall (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...








Well, he was responsible for at least two hundred dead Americans from attacks he planned so the fact that he was allowed to live by the bush and obummer admins means we waited long enough .  

Your hero. the obummer gave them billions and their support for terrorism increased so his plan clearly didn't work.

I say let's see how many of their top guys we can kill.

Also, I believe he was in Iraq, so he was a fair target, no?


----------



## westwall (Jan 3, 2020)

occupied said:


> I fear it's already past the point of no return. Trump is a tactical retard who only knows escalation.







Yeah because buying them off worked so well for obummer...other than the millions in kick backs he no doubt personally received.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Pseudocons have been wanting to go to war with Iran since the days of Bush.  

It's funny how eager pseudocons are for other people to go to war.  Chickenhawks.  They seemed to believe us warriors were some kind of robots built on a mass assembly line in the basement of the Pentagon.  These pukes thought we could fight in Afghanistan and Iraq and Iran all at the same time.

So tell us, Trumptards, what would it take to finally get your wish? Will you enlist?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 3, 2020)

You have to wonder how much the Iranians are funding Stalinist democrats to carry water for them?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Pseudocons have been wanting to go to war with Iran since the days of Bush.
> 
> It's funny how eager pseudocons are for other people to go to war.  Chickenhawks.  They seemed to believe us warriors were some kind of robots built on a mass assembly line in the basement of the Pentagon.  These pukes thought we could fight in Afghanistan and Iraq and Iran all at the same time.
> 
> So tell us, Trumptards, what would it take to finally get your wish? Will you enlist?



You posted that from the Turkish border defending the Kurds, right?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Six minutes ago, you Trumptards were whining about "endless wars".

If Trump starts a war, you will change your tune in the Orwellian way about you we have all come to recognize.

I want to see just how much of a hair trigger you tards are on.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...


They killed 3,000 innocent citizens, then we went to war, after that the flip floppers turned against the war.  So what is it now?  Are you a flip flopper?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 3, 2020)

Starts a war? As I recall we are in a war on terror. Iran is a terror regime. We are already at war.


----------



## Ken Mac (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Pseudocons have been wanting to go to war with Iran since the days of Bush.
> 
> It's funny how eager pseudocons are for other people to go to war.  Chickenhawks.  They seemed to believe us warriors were some kind of robots built on a mass assembly line in the basement of the Pentagon.  These pukes thought we could fight in Afghanistan and Iraq and Iran all at the same time.
> 
> So tell us, Trumptards, what would it take to finally get your wish? Will you enlist?



I did six years of Honorable service.  I find you a little offensive to be honest.


----------



## westwall (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Six minutes ago, you Trumptards were whining about "endless wars".
> 
> If Trump starts a war, you will change your tune in the Orwellian way about you we have all come to recognize.
> 
> I want to see just how much of a hair trigger you tards are on.







Are we at war with Iran?  Probably have been for multiple decades in low intensity through proxies.

Now the fuckers want nukes too, and your master was giving it to them.  Now, a real president is saying that policy is batshit crazy, and maybe it is time to go high intensity, if only for a short time.


----------



## occupied (Jan 3, 2020)

westwall said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > I fear it's already past the point of no return. Trump is a tactical retard who only knows escalation.
> ...


Anyone who thinks what we have now is an improvement is a dumb ass. You people just could not forgive Obama for trying to rob you of the glorious war you always wanted. Got any family in the military? Trump is going to get them killed for no other reason than to spite Obama.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...



Is John Kerry leading the Iranian strategy? Have they made Barack Obama a general in the Revolutionary Guard?


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...




I don't think there needs to be a war.   Just send a drone into the Supreme Leader's latrine when he's in their taking a crap.

That's the key right there, he isn't going to pull anything, no retaliation at all.  

Soleimani was supposed to be ungettable too.   He knows his ass is grass if he so much as looks at Trump wrong.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 3, 2020)

Ken Mac said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Pseudocons have been wanting to go to war with Iran since the days of Bush.
> ...



Thank you for your service. g5000 is a pure loser. Ignore him.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Pseudocons have been wanting to go to war with Iran since the days of Bush.
> 
> It's funny how eager pseudocons are for other people to go to war.  Chickenhawks.  They seemed to believe us warriors were some kind of robots built on a mass assembly line in the basement of the Pentagon.  These pukes thought we could fight in Afghanistan and Iraq and Iran all at the same time.
> 
> So tell us, Trumptards, what would it take to finally get your wish? Will you enlist?





g5000 said:


> Pseudocons have been wanting to go to war with Iran since the days of Bush.


No, since the days of Carter, when he left 52 Americans in the hands of terrorists for 444 days.



g5000 said:


> So tell us, Trumptards, what would it take to finally get your wish? Will you enlist?



I enlisted 10 years before Carters screw up, and stayed in til 10 years after he left office.

Are you going to join the protests on Pennsylvania avenue, when they start?


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 3, 2020)

What if Iran decided that a foreign inflicted coup d'état was an act of war?


----------



## depotoo (Jan 3, 2020)

westwall said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> ...


It was over 600, and many thousands maimed.  Not to mention the guy with him was also responsible as well, and in ‘83, responsible for the Kuwait bombings.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

gipper said:


> Iran doesn’t need to kill any Americans for there to be war. The CIA could do nice false flag and bingo bango, the Empire’s war profiteers and warmongers will get the war of their dreams.


Do you believe Trump when he says the US had intel that Soleimani was about to perpetrate attacks against Americans?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 3, 2020)

westwall said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Six minutes ago, you Trumptards were whining about "endless wars".
> ...



Barack Obama promised them Nukes. Donald Trump is interfering with that. Despite efforts by John Kerry on behalf of Iran, the march to nuclear domination has been hampered by Trump.

The most serious blow America could deliver to Iran would be to bomb the Heinz estate in Martha's Vineyard.Take out Iran's top strategist.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 3, 2020)

Funny Obama was at war with someone HIS ENTIRE TWO FUCKING PRO JIHAD TERMS  and not a peep from the "anti-war" Leftists


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 3, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Pseudocons have been wanting to go to war with Iran since the days of Bush.
> ...



Thank you for your service


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Six minutes ago, you Trumptards were whining about "endless wars".
> 
> If Trump starts a war, you will change your tune in the Orwellian way about you we have all come to recognize.
> 
> I want to see just how much of a hair trigger you tards are on.



Your friends in Iran killed Americans, sucks to be a Pro Jihad Stalinist democrat today


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 3, 2020)

Oh, for the days when Americans were just "bumps in the road" to the Progressive Utopia!


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...



Wait a hold it: You're ready to go to war with Russia, yet you don't want to go to war with Iran?

Didn't you just say in another thread..

*"I served 20 years on active duty, punk. I have no problem taking on Russia. No problem at all."
*
Are you confused or something, Mr. Tier 1 Operator?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> ...


Russia is a far greater threat to  us than Iran is.

Iran is just a puppet state of Russia.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Iran doesn’t need to kill any Americans for there to be war. The CIA could do nice false flag and bingo bango, the Empire’s war profiteers and warmongers will get the war of their dreams.
> ...


The Pentagon told us that.  I believe them.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

OldLady said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Trump is constantly attacking our intelligence agencies. Especially for leading us into a war with Iraq.  He wanted Bush impeached and removed from office for the Iraq War.

And gipper peddles all kinds of conspiracy theories, so I want to know his take on this latest intelligence claim.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 3, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Trump killed some terrorists that have already killed Americans and were plotting to kill more.  

That's all.

If Iran attacks more Americans, they can expect an overwhelming response.

Trump Calls the Ayatollah’s Bluff: And scores a victory against terrorism.

The airstrikes that ‘killed 25 Iranian militants’, were essentially collateral damage. The target was multiple ‘hidden’ missile magazines for rather expensive Iranian SCUDs that they rat-holed for no good outside their borders.  

The strike cost the Iranians a shit ton of hard currency. It also pointed out we know where they hide stuff and can take out the “threat” at leisure.


----------



## Siete (Jan 3, 2020)

OldLady said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



they told us about yellowcake too -

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO -


----------



## Ken Mac (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Iran doesn’t need to kill any Americans for there to be war. The CIA could do nice false flag and bingo bango, the Empire’s war profiteers and warmongers will get the war of their dreams.
> ...


Gee... I don't know.  I do know that those that attacked the Embassy in Iran spray painted "Soleimani is their leader".  Maybe that's a clue?  Hard to read between the lines 'Soleimani' and 'Leader'.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...


You would need to have a spine to understand.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



So how many Americans has Russia killed since the Cold War? Of course there were Russian advisors in North Korea, Vietnam, South and Central America, and Africa, but I'm not aware of near as many deaths of American soldiers as Iran has caused in the last 15 years.

Of course, our magnificent President did pretty much waste those 200 Russian mercenaries on that bridge in Syria, awhile back, but they don't appear to want to mess with him.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 3, 2020)

Trump is standing up to China and Iran, are there any pro-US Democrat nations that Trump is not standing up to? Jeez!


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 3, 2020)

it's gonna come to nuthin'


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 3, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> it's gonna come to nuthin'



Just like the Mueller Report


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



There's nothing wrong with our intelligence agencies. In fact, they just recently advised Trump of a planned terrorist attack on Russia, and Trump warned Putin.

I bet you hate that.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Jan 3, 2020)

occupied said:


> I fear it's already past the point of no return. Trump is a tactical retard who only knows escalation.




SO TRUE.  Remember, Trump is a "Counter-puncher" who never ever has backed down from a fight. 

That's what the TrumpTards like about him.

He has to have the last word.  He has to WIN.  And he doesn't give a fuck who has to die, just as long as he *wins*.
.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > I fear it's already past the point of no return. Trump is a tactical retard who only knows escalation.
> ...



Ask me if I"m tired of winning yet.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jan 3, 2020)

The sending of Iranian ships and jets to U.S borders?

I can't see a scenario for a full blown war outside of that if I am an American president.  Wars have been proxy based for some time, so any war that is designed to topple or invade/occupy another nation is a very difficult feat by conventional means because Russia/China and other outside nations will fund the defense of Iran for their own benefit.  Also, such an attack would demand NATO assist in the U.S defense, (if America chose this), which would further complicate the politics of it (especially with most of EU and even the UK being unreliable).

This is why *it is vital to have a clear delineation between the West and the East.*  A key reason why China represents such a threat to U.S and Western national security.  They have been working on Europe for years, now working on Africa and S America.

America must prevail, not get dragged into something that makes zero sense.  Isolated operations and dealing with legitimate bad actors, terrorist and their benefactors (not scientists or other forced government patsies) ensures you avoid a much bigger threat and full blown war.  China and Russia would welcome U.S entanglement in Iran, that's for sure.  As long as they can protect their puppet and U.S not install their own leader (which would drag these nations militarily into the fight), they want U.S to waste treasure and blood on endless combat.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Ken Mac said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


So I just have to spray paint a tribute to someone and they get the blame?

Cool!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 3, 2020)

westwall said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > I fear it's already past the point of no return. Trump is a tactical retard who only knows escalation.
> ...





I don't believe money was the motivation for Iran's greatest funder, Hussein Obama.....it was ideology.

If it would hurt America, Western Civilization, and Israel....he was down wit' it!


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Meathead said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> ...


Don't dodge the question.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 3, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> and I answered your question.


No you didn't. Stop trolling.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



I don't know. Try spray-painting that on your garage door and let us know what happens. I bet it at least gets you on yet another list somewhere.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

If the intelligence is true and Soleimani was planning further attacks on Americans, I'm perfectly okay with his killing.  It would be negligent not to take him out.

But Trump damned well better have all the bases covered for the inevitable retaliation.  And he better have the proof.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 3, 2020)

westwall said:


> Now the fuckers want nukes too, and your master was giving it to them.


Assuming your dumb ass means Obama, that is ass backwards wrong.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 3, 2020)

When Jihadist killed 4 Americans at Benghazi, Obama threatened reporters and anyone who dared to make an issue of it.  How Jihadists miss the days of the Caliph Barack!


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


No you didn't.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 3, 2020)

westwall said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> ...




"...responsible for at least two hundred dead Americans ..."

Give Hussein some of the 'credit'.....he paid for the IEDs.



Hussein Obama prevented....obstructed.....law enforcement from arresting Hezbollah agents selling cocaine in the USA.
*Iran told Obama to allow Hezbollah to sell cocaine *....$1 billion worth.....in the US......so he prevented the government from arresting and charging them.....



*"Project Cassandra* is an effort led by the United States Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) to undercut Hezbollah funding from illicit drug sources.[1]Launched in 2008, the project was said to be investigating the terrorist organization's funding.[2] According to the DEA, Hezbollah has become increasingly involved with drug trafficking and organized crime as a method of funding its activities.[3][4] The investigation was tracking how large sums of money were being laundered from the Americas, through Africa, and to Lebanon into Hezbollah's coffers.[5]

An investigative report published by _Politico_ in December 2017, described how, during the Obama administration, concerns regarding the Iran nuclear deal took precedence over the DEA project."
Project Cassandra - Wikipedia




*"The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook*

_An ambitious U.S. task force targeting Hezbollah's billion-dollar criminal enterprise ran headlong into the White House's desire for a nuclear deal with Iran._


In its determination to secure a nuclear deal with Iran, the Obama administration derailed an ambitious law enforcement campaign targeting drug trafficking by the Iranian-backed terrorist group Hezbollah, even as it was funneling cocaine into the United States, according to a POLITICO investigation.

The campaign, dubbed Project Cassandra, ….”
The secret backstory of how Obama let Hezbollah off the hook





There is no disputing the facts: Hussein Obama obstructed justice in the service of Iran and Hezbollah.


Hussein effectively gave them $1 billion dollars in drug money.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> If the intelligence is true and Soleimani was planning further attacks on Americans, I'm perfectly okay with his killing.  It would be negligent not to take him out.
> 
> But Trump damned well better have all the bases covered for the inevitable retaliation.  And he better have the proof.



Maybe ask Eric Ciaramella what he's heard about this, right?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> ...



Iran is the ally of the democrats. Perhaps Russia no longer is?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Now the fuckers want nukes too, and your master was giving it to them.
> ...


Don't bother.  The tard herd has been totally and irreversibly brainwashed on that issue.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Russia is a far greater threat to  us than Iran is.
> 
> Iran is just a puppet state of Russia.



Then how can you be allied with Iran and not Russia?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> But Trump damned well better have all the bases covered for the inevitable retaliation. And he better have the proof



Proof will only come in the form of learning a summary of some intelligence reports.

That being the case, prepare for the Trump cult to suddenly laud the credibility of our wonderful intelligence agencies.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...




We aren't going to war with Iran....Trump isn't into war, you moron.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> If the intelligence is true and Soleimani was planning further attacks on Americans, I'm perfectly okay with his killing.  It would be negligent not to take him out.
> 
> But Trump damned well better have all the bases covered for the inevitable retaliation.  And he better have the proof.



So you'd count Soleimani's last murder of an American as "strike one", then wait for strikes two and three? We're not playing baseball with those shitheads. Soleimani got exactly what he deserves, considering how many other Americans he was responsible for murdering because of his IED attacks in Iraq. The Pentagon is saying somewhere between 500-600 already.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 3, 2020)

westwall said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > I fear it's already past the point of no return. Trump is a tactical retard who only knows escalation.
> ...




150 billion dollars in cash...which Iran used to kill American soldiers......directed by this asshat..........Trump doesn't tolerate that crap, unlike the other two asshats....


----------



## gipper (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Iran doesn’t need to kill any Americans for there to be war. The CIA could do nice false flag and bingo bango, the Empire’s war profiteers and warmongers will get the war of their dreams.
> ...


No.


----------



## bendog (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...


I think you really are asking what is Trump up to. 

Since he went against the advice of Mattis, McMaster and Kelly and deep sixed the Iran deal, rather than complying with it while lobbying the other coalition/sanction partners to support new sanctions if Iran didn't cease exporting terror, we and Iran have been on a slow dance of increasing belligerent actions.  Some Trump met with strength, like the oil attacks on Saudi and the Iraqi attacks on shipping.  Or supporting the Saudi's genocide in Yeman.  Other times he folded, like in Syria, where Soleimani oversaw and armed the Syrian Hezbollah, allied with Assad and Putin.  And he did nothing previously with Hezbollah in Iraq.

Iran and Soleimani were allowed pretty free access in Iraq to Shiaa militias.  And those are the guys who did the heavy lifting against ISIS.  And ISIS grew out of the detritus of the Sunnis whom we disposed in Iraq, and then paid under Petreaus.  When we left officially in 2008, the Iraqi army ceased to exist.  And the Shiaa militias assumed power.  Along with their patron, Soleimani. 

Iran obviously undervalued Trump's reaction to people comparing the Embassy attack to Obama and Benghazi.  Now Trump rachets up the game with a drone attack in Iraq targeting just no Soleimani but an real honest to Allah Iraqi general. 

Does Trump think Iraq's going to be the new home for the 82AB?  Have the Trumpsettes noticed the troops ARE GOING THERE NOT COMING HOME?


----------



## OldLady (Jan 3, 2020)

Siete said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


I have no idea what that is.  I'm assuming you think they're lying.

I get so fucking sick and tired of talking to people here who think the government is perpetually lying to us.  Sometimes, sure.  But answer this:  If this Soleimani dude wasn't a terrorist up to his eyeballs in plotting attacks against us, WHY did we flatten him?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


I'm sorry.. A spine is is a series of vertebrae which form the backbone of humans as well as other mammals, birds and reptiles. Here it was meant idiomatically. In other words that that someone has no courage..


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 3, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > But Trump damned well better have all the bases covered for the inevitable retaliation. And he better have the proof
> ...



"I heard from multiple uninformed sources that Trumps said, 'I need to distract from this impeachment thingy' just before ordering the illegal assassination of Obama's friend Soleimani"


----------



## elektra (Jan 3, 2020)

We are at war with Iran!


----------



## dblack (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...



Doesn't state assassination count as a (coward's) declaration of war?


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?


Trump's idiotic escalation of sending the 82nd Airborne off to the ME will be enough for Iran to take another significant step such as closing the Strait of Hormuz, which will create the tipping point and could easily bring China into the fray because Iran supplies over 10% of China's oil and have pledged support if Iran's supply were compromised, and Iran would obviously accept help from China. That would be a game changer raising the stakes manifold!

Most folks are ignorant of the fact that China has two naval bases in the area; one at Gwdar, Pakistan ~450 miles from the Strait and another in Djibouti ~1800 miles from the Strait. Both naval bases with a planned compliment of the new Chinese Marines, with an announced projected compliment of their Marine force of 135,000 in both locations as of 2+ years ago. Consult the archives of the South China News and the major paper in India (brain cramp on its name) for any updated or older news if curious.  

China has pledged support for Iran's defense to protect it's oil supply from Iran. There is much more to this, but this above is a potential threat that has been woefully ignored. China will get involved at some point in Trump's folly and China has a Naval force now that can't be ignored

If the US (The Orange Clown) attacks Iran and/or blockades the Strait of Hormuz we *could* be in a war that *could* make Korea & Vietnam look like insignificant differences of opinions.

The 1953 idiocy of Operation Ajax by Eisenhower and Great Britain of regime change and setting up the Puppet Shah has finally bitten the US in the ass big time and with the worst possible POTUS in history is like doubling down on disaster. The assassination of this Iranian General could very possibly bring about catastrophic end results similar to those end results following the assassination of a certain Archduke in 1914.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


----------



## OldLady (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> If the intelligence is true and Soleimani was planning further attacks on Americans, I'm perfectly okay with his killing.  It would be negligent not to take him out.
> 
> But Trump damned well better have all the bases covered for the inevitable retaliation.  And he better have the proof.


Who do you think will have the authority to see that "proof?"  My guess is that heads are rolling in Iran right now in their attempt to figure out how that information got to us.  Don't you think that's CIA/spook territory?
as far as Trump having his bases covered for the inevitable retaliation, I agree with you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 3, 2020)

OldLady said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > If the intelligence is true and Soleimani was planning further attacks on Americans, I'm perfectly okay with his killing.  It would be negligent not to take him out.
> ...



Or else what? Proof. LOL

What proof did Bush have about WMDs.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Meathead said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Stop dodging the question, coward.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




Yes, I did.



WillHaftawaite said:


> Wasn't enough for Obama to start a war, why do you think it will be enough for Trump to start one?


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...


If they retaliate, blow up one of the nuclear reactors and tell them to chill out before it gets worse.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > If the intelligence is true and Soleimani was planning further attacks on Americans, I'm perfectly okay with his killing.  It would be negligent not to take him out.
> ...




The Iranians have been killing and maiming our soldiers since the beginning of the war, in Iraq and Afghanistan....they have supplied and trained the islamists in both countries and actively worked to kill our troops.....


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


That's not an answer.  That's a dodge.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...



  At this point, if we wanted to go to ware with Iran, we have all the justification that we rightly need.  They attacked our embassy in Iraq.  That is an act of war.

  President Trump has actually shown remarkable restraint, so far, in limiting our response to a relatively minor retaliatory strike.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

elektra said:


> We are at war with Iran!


Link?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> ...


So...he's a pussy...

That's what Trumpies call restrainers.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Iran doesn’t need to kill any Americans for there to be war. The CIA could do nice false flag and bingo bango, the Empire’s war profiteers and warmongers will get the war of their dreams.
> ...



  Do you believe Soleimani over Trump and our intelligence services?


----------



## dblack (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


That's all Trumpsters know.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 3, 2020)

westwall said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > I fear it's already past the point of no return. Trump is a tactical retard who only knows escalation.
> ...


Making up stuff is SO CRC trumpanzee.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 3, 2020)

Can you imagine the democrat reaction had Soleimani killed an Illegal?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


I trust our intelligence services a lot more than Trump does.

Wait.  Let me fix that.

I trust our intelligence services a lot more than Trump.

There!


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> That's not an answer.  That's a dodge.



  No, it's not.

  This is a Dodge.  (Though, actually, it's some odd sort of Alfa Romeo/Fiat/Mercedes Benz/Chrysler crossbreed.)


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

So the D33P STAIT put out a hit on Soleimani yesterday.  We're cool with that, right?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



  The biggest purveyor of terrorism is no threat to us?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > That's not an answer.  That's a dodge.
> ...


This is Soleimani.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Comprehension fail.

Try again.

And answer the question, coward.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




Just because you don't like the answer, doesn't make it a dodge.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



  Than whats the problem?


----------



## dblack (Jan 3, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Do you have any fucking clue what drives terrorism? Any idea what makes zealots so desperate that they'll sacrifice their lives to poke the "devil" in the eye? Assassinating foreign leaders at will does NOT makes us safer. It does exactly the opposite.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> That's why I specified four.
> 
> Is that enough to go to war with Iran?  Or will Trump just watch from a drone and give a stand down order?



Ask Obama, he did that 573 times, plus covert ones that we have no idea about


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




Looks good.

He may start a trend.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 3, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Wasn't enough for Obama to start a war, why do you think it will be enough for Trump to start one?



  Obama was on Iran's side.  Trump is not.

  Has Obama said anything yet about this latest matter?  If so, I bet he's mourning Qassim Suleimani, and condemning us for having him killed.  Traitorous piece of shit, he is.


----------



## gipper (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> So the D33P STAIT put out a hit on Soleimani yesterday.  We're cool with that, right?


It was a cowardly attack. We can only hope after the Iranians retaliate by killing an American general, Trump doesn’t nuke Iran. 

I hope this makes him a one term potus, and I voted for him in 2016. However based on the response we have seen on this board to the attack, most Trumpers appear to fully back the murderer in the White House.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 3, 2020)

gipper said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > So the D33P STAIT put out a hit on Soleimani yesterday.  We're cool with that, right?
> ...



Sorry, but fuck off.  It's no longer open season on Americans abroad


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I find it amusing how the Trumptards behave so Orwellian.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



   How many Americans have the Russians killed?

   At this point Soleimani was responsible for over 600 American deaths.
  I think thats more than enough to bomb the living shit out of Irans military installations and government buildings.

     How many more do YOU think should die before we do something about it?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 3, 2020)

dblack said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...





dblack said:


> Do you have any fucking clue what drives terrorism?



Worshipping Christ?
Being Shia?
Being from the wrong tribe?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 3, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



The Amish


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 3, 2020)

dblack said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



  LOL.....like they're not doing that already.

So 600 American deaths still isnt enough for you? How many more should die before we take action?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Through their proxies, Russia has killed thousands of Americans.

Iran is one of those proxies.

As is Syria.

How do you  not know this?  Have your propagandists actually kept you this ignorant?

Wow!


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Pseudocons have been wanting to go to war with Iran since the days of Bush.



  We still owe them a war from 1979, when they attacked our embassy there, and held several dozen of our diplomats prisoner for well over a year.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Wearing the wrong gang colors, being caught in someone else's "hood", playing the wrong music....


----------



## OldLady (Jan 3, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


So do you think we are being hoodwinked again?   I believe the intelligence because I see no reason why we would escalate things there unless it was to do what some here seem to want, and turn Iran to dust.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Pseudocons have been wanting to go to war with Iran since the days of Bush.
> ...


Ah,  yes.  I well remember the "Nuke Iran" T-shirts from that era.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



   That book is directed at your kind....try harder.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...





g5000 said:


> I find it amusing how the Trumptards behave so Orwellian.



I find it amusing some Americans get their panties in a twist over a drone taking out an asshole that has been behind the murder of 100s of their fellow citizens.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Iran doesn’t need to kill any Americans for there to be war. The CIA could do nice false flag and bingo bango, the Empire’s war profiteers and warmongers will get the war of their dreams.
> ...


Yes.  Do I believe that 5 billion given to the Iran Government was supposed to stop their Nukes?  No.  Do I believe you're an idiot?  yes.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Pop quiz.  Name this guy: "Bomb-bomb-bomb.  Bomb-bomb Iran!"


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 3, 2020)

occupied said:


> Anyone who thinks what we have now is an improvement is a dumb ass. You people just could not forgive Obama for trying to rob you of the glorious war you always wanted. Got any family in the military? Trump is going to get them killed for no other reason than to spite Obama.



  Says one of the most spectacular examples on this forum of a mute donkey.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> ...


Yes, I believe he is not only confused, but an idiot also.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


That's not the issue here, dipshit.

I'm asking you how many more Americans does Iran have to kill in retaliation for it to be okay to go to war with them?

Not one of you cowards have answered that question.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Pop quiz.  Name this guy: "Bomb-bomb-bomb.  Bomb-bomb Iran!"


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

"We keep pointing the gun. We haven't pulled a single trigger yet. And it's about time that we did."


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...




Who says we need to go to war? Just take out some more top Iranian Generals until they get the hint. All they have to do is live in peace, and then we can all live in peace, but they dont really want that in the first place.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

A man ahead of his time, eh?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



 Do you have any proof?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Yarddog said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> ...


So if Iran kills a thousand Americans in the next few days, no war?

I'm looking for a number.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Holy shit!  Your propagandists really have kept you this ignorant!

That is fucking amazing!


----------



## White 6 (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...



Are you actually trying for some kind of pre-war line in the sand justification? Really?  Why?  Are you heavy on defense stocks?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 3, 2020)

OldLady said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



No, I did not say that. I believe Iran is a terror regime and the more we kill the better but the best way to topple that regime is from the inside.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Simple ...600.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



  Post it up boy.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Pop quiz.

When Iran surrendered its stockpile of enriched uranium as part of the nuclear agreement (JCPA), to which country did they turn it over?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 3, 2020)

The individual that was killed had killed enough Americans to warrant his death.

Do I want war with Iran?

No!

Why?

Let say Trump get a bug up his ass and want to play War while his Impeachment Trial in the Senate is looming and pick a war with Iran, have we forgotten Iran Allies?

China

Russia

North Korea

Pakistan

Cartels in Mexico

And all the gangs from Central to South America, so as many think war is wise just remember Iran is not going to line troops up on a battlefield but instead commit guerrilla and terroristic warfare on many fronts that will be cyber to suicide bombers.

I am glad the general is dead and let take this victory but let lower our sabers and think rationally because a war with Iran could spark a World War.

So how many American bodies do I need to go to war with Iran?

None, but let me add we have been at war with Iran since 1979 even if we have never declared it...

2020 is starting out with a bang and it should explode by April...


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...





The better question would be, if Iran was to retaliate hard enough to spur on a war,  what kind of war should we engage in? Though, I believe letting their supreme leaders know that they are not safe is a better deterrent to war.


----------



## dblack (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



No one wants to admit they've been duped.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Pop quiz.

What country provided Iran with nuclear experts and technical information to get their nuclear program underway?


----------



## bendog (Jan 3, 2020)

2aguy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> ...


Iran is skilled at assassination.  Suppose they kill an American commensurate with Soleimani's value.  Say Pompano.  Would that be an act of war?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

White 6 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> ...


I'm just trying to determine where these whiners about "endless wars" stand. 

Simple as that.

Notice how cowardly they are in not answering?


----------



## dblack (Jan 3, 2020)

Yarddog said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Again, how is this not, already, a war? If Iran admitted to assassinating a US leader, would there be any question that it was war?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

dblack said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Well, okay.  Let's ask the "endless war" pacifists what qualifies as a war.

Boots on the ground?

Shock and Awe air bombardment?

Nuking Tehran?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Pop quiz.
> 
> What country provided Iran with nuclear experts and technical information to get their nuclear program underway?



   So do we go to war with Russia over it or do we just blow up the reactors?
    Think hard skippy.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Or we could give them 100's of $millions in cash... maybe that will work!


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



I wonder why? Did Russia say something bad to them?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 3, 2020)

bendog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



  If we could prove it I say we go in and bomb the shit out of a military installation.
   Then tell Iran "You're turn"
We'll see just how far they want to up the ante.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Pop quiz.  Name this guy: "Bomb-bomb-bomb.  Bomb-bomb Iran!"




the Beach Boys?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop quiz.
> ...


We impose sanctions on Russia that are harder than the ones we inflict on Iran.  That's what we should do.

Chop off the head.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 3, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Just because you don't like the answer, doesn't make it a dodge.



  Nor does it make it any automobile of any other brand, either.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



  That could lead to war with Russia.
Besides we've already hit em sanctions.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


We impose heavy sanctions on a lot of countries.  It has not led to war with any of them.

The sanctions we impose on Russia are weak.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Russia has no substantial military presence in Iraq.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

The Future of Iraq’s Oil Is Russian


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 3, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I find it *amusing* some Americans get their panties in a twist over a drone taking out an asshole that has been behind the murder of 100s of their fellow citizens.



  I don't think _“amusing”_ is a word that I'd use there.  _“Disturbing”_ seems more apropos.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> The Future of Iraq’s Oil Is Russian



So does that mean the old leftist saying "No blood for oil in Iraq" was a lie?

Screw them, we have more of our own oil than we need, thanks to our magnificent President.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Sanctions don't appear to be very effective, though. They especially wouldn't be with Russia.  They've got too many buddies.


----------



## gipper (Jan 3, 2020)

bendog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Yes it would be an act of war, just as Donnie’s murdering the General was an act of war.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

OldLady said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



How so? What has Russia done lately, except thank us for the intel we gave them last week, about an impending terrorist attack? Are you being stalked or harassed by Russians or something?

Wasn't it the Great Obama who said something like "The 80's called and they wanted their policy back" or "The Cold War is over.." or something like that?

Are you calling Obama a liar?


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...


What Trump did was an act of terrorism.  The USA is now a terrorist country. Congratulations.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 3, 2020)

gipper said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


It was a terrorist act.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



  So you think Russia would just sit idly by if we hit them with sanctions that would basically destroy their country?
    You're a special kind of stupid......


----------



## gipper (Jan 3, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...


Killing the general was an act of terrorism. 

Here is a good outline of what might happen next...


*The US paints itself – and Iran – into a corner*

The Iranians simply had no other choice than to declare that there will be a retaliation. There are a few core problems with what happens next. Let’s look at them one by one:


First, it is quite obvious from the flagwaving claptrap in the US that Uncle Shmuel is “locked and loaded” for even more macho actions and reaction. In fact, *Secretary Esper has basically painted the US into what I would call an “over-reaction corner” by declaring that “the game has changed” and that the US will take “preemptive action” whenever it feels threatened*. Thus, the Iranians have to assume that the US will over-react to anything even remotely looking like an Iranian retaliation.
No less alarming is that this creates the absolutely *perfect conditions for a false flag à la “USS Liberty“*. Right now, the Israelis have become at least as big a danger for US servicemen and facilities in the entire Middle-East as are the Iranians themselves. How? Simple! Fire a missile/torpedo/mine at any USN ship and blame Iran. We all know that if that happens the US political elites will do what they did the last time around: let US servicemen die and protect Israel at all costs (read up on the USS Liberty if you don’t know about it)
*There is also a very real risk of “spontaneous retaliations” by otherparties (not Iran or Iranian allies)*. In fact, in his message, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei has specifically declared that “Martyr Suleimani is an international face to the Resistance and all lovers of the Resistance share a demand in retaliation for his blood. All friends – as well as all enemies – must know the path of Fighting and Resistance will continue with double the will and the final victory is decidedly waiting for those who fight in this path.” He is right, Soleimani was loved and revered by many people all over the globe, some of whom might decided to avenge his death. This means that we might well see some kind of retaliation which, of course, will be blamed on Iran but which might not be the result of any Iranian actions at all.
Finally, *should the Iranians decide not to retaliate, then we can be absolutely sure that Uncle Shmuel will see that as a proof of his putative “invincibility” and take that as a license to engage in even more provocative actions.*
Soleimani murder: what could happen next?


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 3, 2020)

westwall said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> ...


Do you have any proof of these acts


WillHaftawaite said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Do you have any proof of what he did?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 3, 2020)

We are now in a tit for tat with Iran

Sad state of affairs since we had achieved a stable relationship under Obama


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 3, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Actually, they dismantled their nuclear program under Obama
Trump is allowing them to restart it


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




When George Bush was president, it was Democrats who were mainly the "whiners" about endless wars, so what is it now? have you all changed your position?


----------



## ThisIsMe (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...


Nah, I dont think there should be a war. I think we should let other countries kill our people with no fear of retaliation. 

Is that the answer you want?


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



I just have to say here, if you require proof that the now greasy grimy gopher guts mutilated monkey meat deaded terrorist was responsible for the deaths of at least 500 American soldiers, you're apparently eaten up by a really special kind of stupidity.

Not even CNN and MSNBC is disputing that fact.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



So what haven't they retaliated with a nuke? Is this supposed to be like the "yellow cake uranium" hoax from the first Iraq War or something?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 3, 2020)

gipper said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Was Obama dropping bombs in Syria an act of war?


----------



## Clipper (Jan 3, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Starts a war? As I recall we are in a war on terror. Iran is a terror regime. We are already at war.


Then how come The Slug Brothers Don Jr.& Eric never enlisted? And I mean to fight on our side.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 3, 2020)

gipper said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



   It's real simple.
If Iran retaliates we hit em so hard their ancestors will feel it.
  They do it again we double our efforts.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...


Single attack against any NATO member state should lead to the destruction of the barbaric regime in Tehran.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


You mean Iran?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 3, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> ...



Wasn't the USA a terrorist country before Trump entered into office?


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> ...



Naww, we shouldn't do that. Just covertly take out their political infrastructure. We don't hate the Iranian people, just their shithead leaders.

Probably as much as the Iranian people do, judging by all the protests they've had there lately.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > The Future of Iraq’s Oil Is Russian
> ...


No, the process which brought that about occurred before Trump.

You probably think Trump invented the telephone.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...


I think if NATO forces invaded Iran, the opposition would rally the people with freedom in their hearts and the religious leaders would be toppled and strung-up like Mussolini. People forget that Iran was a very modern nation culturally until the 1979 Revolution. The Iranian economy would boom if it got rid of its current leaders. Tehran could be one of the cultural centers of the free world.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Yarddog said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


The Democrats are STILL whiners about "endless wars"! 

I'm not a Democrat.  I am a conservative who was a Republican my entire life until Trump.  Now I am registered as independent.  I am a textbook Never Trumper.

Also, I have been pointing out that the Trumptards have been sounding more and more like 60's commsymp hippies ever since they began drinking Trump's piss.

And I also have been pointing out that Bernie Sanders and Liz Warren are big on "endless wars" rhetoric.  Trump is leading the pseudocons into the far left cave.


----------



## gipper (Jan 3, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


That’s crazy. You want more dead women and children murdered by the Empire, for the benefit of the 1%. 

Have Americans lost their fucking minds?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



  Whoops...


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 3, 2020)

*





No retaliation is needed.  When Iran, Russia, and Turkey come down to meet their other Islamic Allies and converge on Israel to Destroy it, God intervenes with Hell Fire and Brimstone, and 90% of their combined Armies of that Islamic Coalition are BURNED ALIVE, or are crushed by enormous hail stones.  The rest die from a plague, and the remainder turn on each other in insanity and kill their allies and each other.

There are so many bodies it takes 7 months to bury them, and so much wreckage it takes 7 years to remove it from The Battlefield.

But God is not done there.  He sends Holy Fire upon those nations and burns them, leaving only a few remnants in each Nation who then turn to God.

Iran, Turkey and Russia have already sealed their fate, and they will be No More.

Isaiah 17, Ezekiel 38 & 39, Revelation 20.





Gog and Magog - Wikipedia*



g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 3, 2020)

gipper said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



 What empire?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you said Trump is the Anti-Christ, I could almost believe it.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 3, 2020)

*If they just kill you, I am fine with that.*



g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



  You're close.
That would be the anti Allah. But you have your God and I have mine.......


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 3, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure God appreciates that their Talmud says Jesus is boiling in Hell in excrement.


----------



## buttercup (Jan 3, 2020)

gipper said:


> Iran doesn’t need to kill any Americans for there to be war. The CIA could do nice false flag and bingo bango, the Empire’s war profiteers and warmongers will get the war of their dreams.



Most here are too asleep or brainwashed to comprehend that the never-ending wars are based on lies or false flags. Both 'sides' cheer for their warmongering puppet president... as long as he has the appropriate letter by the name.  If the letter is correct, then by golly, he did the right thing!  If it's the opposite letter, then he did a terrible thing.  Sigh.  I'm almost to the point where I don't care what happens. People get the government they deserve.  And all that comes along with that.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


*Russia, Iran and Turkey have never been allies until today since 2,500 years ago when this prophecy was written.

The AntiChrist is not revealed until after The Battle of Gog and Magog.

Israel's enemies are all destroyed.  Syria, Iran, Turkey, Russia, Algeria, Sudan, Ethiopia, Somalia, and Islam is all but wiped out, sans Saudi Arabia, and Yemen who turn to God afterwards.

Then The AntiChrist offers Israel a Peace Offer they cannot resist, because they feel safe.  They Sign "Their Covenant with Death" and at that time the 7 Year Great Tribulation begins.

In the Middle of this treaty, the Anti Christ declares himself god, breaks the treaty, and goes on a mass murdering spree killing 2/3rds of all Jews, and the last 1/3rd flee to the wilderness.

After the 2nd 3 and 1/2 period of the 7 year treaty, The AntiChrist and all his armies converge on the last remaining 1/3rd Jews on Earth, and they cry out to Messiah for the first time in their Nation's History, and Christ appears with his Holy Angels, Slaughters everyone in Bosrah, and then moves up to The Valley of Meggido and fights the Battle of Armageddon, throws Satan, The False Prophet, and AntiChrist in to Hell along with everyone who took the Mark of AntiChrist, completes The Great White Throne Judgment and then begins his 1,000 Year Reign from Jerusalem.*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 3, 2020)

Clipper said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Starts a war? As I recall we are in a war on terror. Iran is a terror regime. We are already at war.
> ...


IDK them do you? Why are you asking me? Military service is not mandatory in the US. Did you enlist?


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 3, 2020)

Iran through their proxy’s have been killing Americans in Iraq for years we have been at war with them for some time now.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Suppose an Iranian assassin shoots at Trump, misses, and hits Melania instead.
> 
> Here's my question.  Is Melania's face so pumped with botox that she would not be able to grimace?


*I think The Secret Service will be paying you a visit soon.  Do you think it is funny to wish Death on The First Lady and President?*


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Suppose an Iranian assassin shoots at Trump, misses, and hits Melania instead.
> ...


"*If they just kill you, I am fine with that."

I was not wishing death on anyone.  But you were, dipshit.


*


----------



## gipper (Jan 3, 2020)

buttercup said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Iran doesn’t need to kill any Americans for there to be war. The CIA could do nice false flag and bingo bango, the Empire’s war profiteers and warmongers will get the war of their dreams.
> ...


I am at the point of not caring. Our country has lost it’s mind. 

I intend to have a good time in the time I have left. I just hope these idiots don’t get us all killed.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



I got you, man.  I hate the endless wars in the middle east.  We should have finish mission in Afghanistan, never gone to Iraq and pricked the boil on the backside of the region, but we did and there we are. OK.  
The Iranian military machine is not up to toe to toe combat with the number one super power on the planet.  They will (according Command and General Staff School, the last i completed) continue to effectively use asymmetric warfare (non-linear, shoot and scoot, hit and run, hard to pin down) tactics to support their strategy.  I see no signs we have had a strategy in the middle east at any time since 9/11.  It's been a money maker and a life taker ever since some idiot sold "Regime Change"  to Jr., but never with a strategy for successful outcome in the region.  I personally think the regime change thing precluded it.  We absolutely suck and nation building.  It don't go back together as easily as it was taken apart.  There ain't a "How To" book and there are too many moving parts, stake holder, friendly and enemy player, etc.
That being the case, putting a lot of troops in the field, they way we deploy offers more targets than rapid response capability or ground holding ability, due to the methods of the enemy tactics.  I favor tit for tat pounding of short and long term strategic targets, using drones, manned air, missles, and other fast strike capability without presenting a  much of a front, conflagration of troops, equipment and hard targets of our own within easy reach of the enemy.  Naturally there would need to be lots of small unit work on the ground for intel and designation of targets. the Special Forces, special team guys, mostly, small team/small footprint.  They will not try to take and hold terrain and we should not either.  Obviously there is a lot more to it than that, but you get the gist.  No large footprint, no committing to take and hold towns, no winning the hearts and minds and most of all NO REGIME CHANGE.  But, hey.  I am just an old schooled, armature now.


----------



## buttercup (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Pop quiz.  Name this guy: "Bomb-bomb-bomb.  Bomb-bomb Iran!"


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

White 6 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


I think the biggest strategic mistake Bush made in Iraq was standing down the Iraq Army.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


That was part of that whole regime change screw up.


----------



## wamose (Jan 3, 2020)

It's hair trigger time. These assholes have been playing this stupid game for years. If we have to take them out, do it now while their country is weakened by sanctions. That goes for NoKo too.  It's just a shame that Iran and NoKo have such unstable terrorist leaders. I pity the Iranians because they're good people who have their leaders dragging them into the abyss. Who knows how the dog eaters in China and NoKo really feel. China is the enemy of the world.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


*Not me...it was you that said, if Iran wanted to kill a bunch of Americans how many would it take for us to retaliate?

I said, i'd have to think about it.  I wouldn't have a problem with one.  And I named him, you, just like you said you'd like to see Trump and Melania assassinated.  I reported you for that.*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Suppose an Iranian assassin shoots at Trump, misses, and hits Melania instead.
> 
> Here's my question.  Is Melania's face so pumped with botox that she would not be able to grimace?


Congrats! You just won USMBs Biggest Scumbag Award!


----------



## Crixus (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...




Not likely, but a J-DAM in the Iotollas lap would be a good start. That, and feeding the good citizens of Iran some small arms and such would occupy the powers that be over there enough for a war with the USA to not be an issue.


----------



## Fugazi (Jan 3, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


Is that the new HBO show I've been hearing about?


----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > The Future of Iraq’s Oil Is Russian
> ...



Then why are we still concerned with the ME? You all hate muslims.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 3, 2020)

Fugazi said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


*There is a show on Netflix called "Messiah" that shows what The AntiChrist is like in the very beginning of his career and it is damn spooky and will give you chills watching it.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 3, 2020)

Fugazi said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


*You mean The Book of Daniel, Isaiah 17, Ezekiel 38 & 39, Revelation 20?

No wicked HBO does not do Bible Shows about the End Times, nor helps to spread the Gospel.*


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> Fugazi said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


But Netflix does...



The Original Tree said:


> *There is a show on Netflix called "Messiah" that shows what The AntiChrist is like in the very beginning of his career and it is damn spooky and will give you chills watching it.*


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Crixus said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> ...


We could give a resistance movement a little more support by zapping Iranians command and control infrastructure with a few hundred Cruise Missiles.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Pseudocons have been wanting to go to war with Iran since the days of Bush.
> 
> It's funny how eager pseudocons are for other people to go to war.  Chickenhawks.  They seemed to believe us warriors were some kind of robots built on a mass assembly line in the basement of the Pentagon.  These pukes thought we could fight in Afghanistan and Iraq and Iran all at the same time.
> 
> So tell us, Trumptards, what would it take to finally get your wish? Will you enlist?


Seems to me Libtards are the only people talking about war with Iran.

Oops!


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Fugazi said:
> ...


*I have watched several good Bible based films on Netflix.  "Interview with God" was awesome, btw.  And there were many about The Apostles, all good.*


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


You ready for us to do that now?  Or do they need to kill some more Americans first?


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



So does not needing their oil meat that I "hate" them? I don't need your poontang either, but that doesn't mean I hate you.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 3, 2020)

Nostra said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Pseudocons have been wanting to go to war with Iran since the days of Bush.
> ...


*Fear Mongering cuz 

Orange
Man
Bad*


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 3, 2020)

task0778 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> ...



Would not a "shitload of bombs, missiles, and drones" constitute a war?


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


*Since when do you care about American lives?

Nev & Er*


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


I can't even get a definition out of them of what a "war" is.

Boots on the ground?

Shock and Awe air bombardment?

Nuking Tehran?


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


We have to arm the resistance first. Iran has no chance when we roll to Tehran, despite people like you who will cheer for dead American servicemen.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...



We have been so programmed in this country that anything short of "shock and awe" is not war.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

Crixus said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> ...



Our CIA must be slipping after 8 years of Obama. They used to be pretty good at fomenting insurgencies but they seem to have lost their touch. Your idea of supporting the Iranian protesters with weapons sounds peachy.


----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



If I had the time I bet I could find a post by you that called for killing muslims so don't give me that shit. No I don't have poontang but a big fat lolly pop for those lips.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...


War is what we want it to be. Don’t you know that by now?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


It's funny how you tards have to add a straw man lie to your posts as if you think that makes them more powerful.  

You destroy your own credibility, dumbass.


----------



## Crixus (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...




It may already be happening. You never know. Iran has enough on its plate without this. Their money is drying up and their people are pissed off. Seems like all they need is a light tap to fall right the fuck over. As far as American lives, we lose those every day and no one gives two shits. Don't know why it's such a big deal now other then FUCK TRUMP!!!!


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > debbiedowner said:
> ...


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Obama years were not good for national security.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Crixus (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




Lol, tea pot kettle.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


If Iran had done what Trump did it would be an act of terrorism.  It is no different because the US did it.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Crixus said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


That’s what it’s all about to liberals. Trump makes a correct command decision and all the liberals can think about is how it takes media time away from impeachment clown parade.


----------



## skews13 (Jan 3, 2020)

occupied said:


> I fear it's already past the point of no return. Trump is a tactical retard who only knows escalation.



Here's the 100 foot wall he has to get over.

Only Congress can declare war, and only the House can authorize paying for it.

He better have a real good explanation for Nancy Pelosi, because she is the one with the ultimate authority. 

And nobody in Congress trusts Trump. Nobody. Only a few fucktards in the House, and not even all Republicans in the Senate.

He damn sure isn't getting a coallition of our allies to help us, which means dumb donnie and his band of clowns is the only support he has.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 3, 2020)

*The only thing I could ever see Iran doing is sneak a Nuke or dirty bomb across our Border, because Pinnochio Pelosi refused to help secure our borders.

Without beefed up security at The Southern Border and completion of The Wall, something like that is still possible.

This should make all Liberals Happy as they would love to see a Nuclear Device detonated in The United States. because they hate this country.*


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Globalism much?


----------



## Lesh (Jan 3, 2020)

So what will the reaction by our war hawks (who were doves just last week) be when Iran engages in retaliatory terror strikes?


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


Big difference. We killed a murderous terrorists who planned car bombings and assassinations. You see it’s very simple dipshit. We’re the good guys here.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 3, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



*Oh Solo Mio is burning in Hell with Moohammad.*


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Lesh said:


> So what will the reaction by our war hawks (who were doves just last week) be when Iran engages in retaliatory terror strikes?


Their reaction will be whatever they are told it should be.

That's why the cowards can't answer the OP.  They have not been told what to think yet.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 3, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> *The only thing I could ever see Iran doing is sneak a Nuke or dirty bomb across our Border, because Pinnochio Pelosi refused to help secure our borders.
> 
> Without beefed up security at The Southern Border and completion of The Wall, something like that is still possible.
> 
> This should make all Liberals Happy as they would love to see a Nuclear Device detonated in The United States. because they hate this country.*


Yea dumbo...they're gonna sneak a dirty bomb INTO Mexico and then try to cross the border with it....sure

All they'd have to is load a foreign flagged freighter with one and sail it into Baltimore or San Diego harbor.

But you're obsessed with the desert border and trashing Dems so...ignore the obvious


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> *The only thing I could ever see Iran doing is sneak a Nuke or dirty bomb across our Border, because Pinnochio Pelosi refused to help secure our borders.
> 
> Without beefed up security at The Southern Border and completion of The Wall, something like that is still possible.
> 
> This should make all Liberals Happy as they would love to see a Nuclear Device detonated in The United States. because they hate this country.*



Iran doesn't have the sophisticated technology for a nuke that small, Iran Deal or not. Some of their military people are good with improvised devices but not so much after last nights strike.


----------



## skews13 (Jan 3, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> *The only thing I could ever see Iran doing is sneak a Nuke or dirty bomb across our Border, because Pinnochio Pelosi refused to help secure our borders.
> 
> Without beefed up security at The Southern Border and completion of The Wall, something like that is still possible.
> 
> This should make all Liberals Happy as they would love to see a Nuclear Device detonated in The United States. because they hate this country.*





Bush92 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



So are you rolling into Iran tomorrow to show us your undying patriotism?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

skews13 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *The only thing I could ever see Iran doing is sneak a Nuke or dirty bomb across our Border, because Pinnochio Pelosi refused to help secure our borders.
> ...


Nah.  They're chickenhawks.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



The Globalists aren't Iran, but rather a rabble of Synagogue of Satan & Protestants who dictate Western policy of decay & control.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

skews13 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *The only thing I could ever see Iran doing is sneak a Nuke or dirty bomb across our Border, because Pinnochio Pelosi refused to help secure our borders.
> ...


I think most Trump supporters would not be able to pass the ASVAB.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 3, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Iran has committed several acts of terrorism against the US and other countries in recent months.  Why should they expect no consequences?

Fuck them.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 3, 2020)

We only have 11 years left anyway, right


----------



## Nostra (Jan 3, 2020)

skews13 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > I fear it's already past the point of no return. Trump is a tactical retard who only knows escalation.
> ...


Nazi Pelousy has 'ultimate authority"?  Over what?  She can't even control her own drool.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

Lesh said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *The only thing I could ever see Iran doing is sneak a Nuke or dirty bomb across our Border, because Pinnochio Pelosi refused to help secure our borders.
> ...



It's pretty obvious that you don't have a clue how sophisticated our nuclear detection capabilities are at the ports of entry. Everything shipped in here gets scanned.

The UK is even worse: I sold a Korean War era US military compass on Ebay last year. It had radioactive Tritium pointers that were supposed to glow in the dark but had long past its half-life.

It got pegged coming into Customs in the UK and they confiscated it. I even got a nasty letter that was CC'd to the Postmaster General and the DHS. Now I'm on a list somewhere.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 3, 2020)

Nostra said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



A few hundred at most killed in those "Terrorist attacks" meanwhile more like a few hundred thousand killed in the "War on Terror"

Yeah, it's not one sided at all, with Neocon pigs.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

skews13 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *The only thing I could ever see Iran doing is sneak a Nuke or dirty bomb across our Border, because Pinnochio Pelosi refused to help secure our borders.
> ...


I would go back into combat in that region once again with the US Marines. I have no problem with courage and honor. The left on the other hand have done nothing but whine and cry for a dead terrorist since we zapped his sorry ass.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Ain't it funny how globalists don't see it that way? They seem to think the world is one big happy family.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 3, 2020)

occupied said:


> I fear it's already past the point of no return. Trump is a tactical retard who only knows escalation.


Riiight...that’s why we are at war with North Korea, China, and Syria already.

Oh dear...


----------



## Nostra (Jan 3, 2020)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


Let me give you a heads up, Comrade.  I don't give a shit what you think on any topic, so trying to get a rise out of me is wasting your time.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


Please tell us about your military service.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


Yeah, you're a National Guard sharpshooter.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 3, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Funny Obama was at war with someone HIS ENTIRE TWO FUCKING PRO JIHAD TERMS  and not a peep from the "anti-war" Leftists



I know, it’s like Code Pink just disappeared overnight.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 3, 2020)

Nostra said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



Code-word for not being able to defend your positions with real debate.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Lesh said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *The only thing I could ever see Iran doing is sneak a Nuke or dirty bomb across our Border, because Pinnochio Pelosi refused to help secure our borders.
> ...


Mexican border is more easily compromised by terrorists. Our ports have high security.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



I hate to tell you this, but Islamic countries including Iran are anti-Globalist.
And the USA is pro-Globalist.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...



Trump* is just trying to divert attention away from his impeachment. Go Nancy!


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


They have a child’s view of the world.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> ...


See. There it is. The pea sized liberal brain in action.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 3, 2020)

The moment the USA slapped sanctions on Iran, they declared war on Iran....


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 3, 2020)

theHawk said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Funny Obama was at war with someone HIS ENTIRE TWO FUCKING PRO JIHAD TERMS  and not a peep from the "anti-war" Leftists
> ...



Those bitches caused me much heartache back in 04, they picketed outside of my recruiting office.  Caused me to roll a zero for the month...and the Marine Corps does not take excuses.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> It's pretty obvious that you don't have a clue how sophisticated our nuclear detection capabilities are at the ports of entry. Everything shipped in here gets scanned.



Bullshit

U.S. lawmakers say with new technology, it’s time to inspect all inbound containers - Westar International Forwarders.

Are you always wrong? I know...rhetorical question


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 3, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



    Alright then....
I welcome Iraq to fly their long range bombers to America and hit us.
    I also welcome them to send their Navy to our shores.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...


I was thinking more like Civil Air Patrol clerk typist.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > skews13 said:
> ...


I served for 20 years, chickenhawk.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 3, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> ...




*NEWSFLASH!!
*
impeachment is over, Trump is impeached.​
Unlike Bill, he's not wagging the dog before or during his impeachment.

all Nancy is doing, is twiddling her thumbs while the adults are taking care of business.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Lesh said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > It's pretty obvious that you don't have a clue how sophisticated our nuclear detection capabilities are at the ports of entry. Everything shipped in here gets scanned.
> ...


You mean for 8 years under Obama our port security was sub-standard?


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


In what? And it’s just “Hawk” to you boy.


----------



## Borillar (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...


I think at this point, it would only take an overt attack on American forces in the area to trigger something big.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 3, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Well now you get to be one of them.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 3, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



One of what?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



The West threatens, or puts sanctions on, or goes to war with the same kind of people, over, and over again.

The Anti-Globalists, this is true with any country not pro-LGBTQ, or pro-Israel, or pro-Jewish, or pro-Refugee, the long list includes
Russia, Poland, Hungary, Iran, Iraq, Afghanistan,  Libya, Syria, etc. etc.

The real Globalists are the West.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...


That's a meaningless question unless you define what you mean by war.  If you mean an invasion and occupation, that's not going to happen under any circumstances.  If you mean devastating bombing campaigns that will bring Iran to a halt, that's a possibility if Iran persists in terrorist attacks against US personnel or property.  Number of US dead, zero or a very small number.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Coast Guard Reserves...in the band?


----------



## theHawk (Jan 3, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


A pussy-hat wearing Code Pink bitch....


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Nope, far longer than that and it still is. But it is not really substandard.  The added time to inspect every container would raise the prices on goods exponentially, and there is no reason to.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Let me know when you sign up, chickenhawk.  I'll send you some diapers for when you shit your pants.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 3, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



You must have me mistaken for someone else.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 3, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



I guess so.  The Gator we know is a flaming leftwinger.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

boedicca said:


> View attachment 298136


Wonder if Stalin has made eyes at him yet as a new bitch on the block?


----------



## Nostra (Jan 3, 2020)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 3, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Duh, I must have missed the trial.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 3, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



No, he never was.  You just mistook his lack of worship for Trump as him being left wing...even though he never espoused a left wing position.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Been in Army and Marines. Combat arms...in combat. Now, what they fuck is your military record Cub Scout?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


The tards can only think in simplistic dichotomies.


----------



## g5000 (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Combat also.  Persian Gulf, Bosnia.  Twice.  And 20 years worth of other conflicts, revolutions, and such.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 3, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Trial decides whether he stays in office, or not.

House impeached him.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Branch.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 3, 2020)

Where is that renegotiated agreement with Iran Trump promised as he attacked Obama’s deal??

Looks more like a war


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 3, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Thank you, Captain Obvious.  I didn't know that.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Which one first?


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Unit. Describe a combat action ribbon? What does it look like? Have you ever seen one more or less earned one?


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Army. Did boot camp twice. Yeah. Economy sucked that bad.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Well, at least you traded up!


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> People forget that Iran was a very modern nation culturally until the 1979 Revolution. The Iranian economy would boom if it got rid of its current leaders. Tehran could be one of the cultural centers of the free world.



  Yes.  The Shah was transforming Iran into a country that was already beginning to set an unprecedented example of how a nation could reconcile traditional Islamic values with the need to peacefully exist in the modern world and to coexist with other nations and other cultures.  The extreme Islamists really, really hated that, as it undermined their positions that tried to tie Islamic values inseparably with primitive social constructs and violence toward any competing culture.

  Not only did allowing the Khomeniacs to take over Iran set the stage for the Islamist disease to spread throughout that part of the world, and spawn unprecedented violence and terrorism; but it also destroyed the one greatest example that ever existed to show modern Muslims how they could and should exist and prosper in the modern world without sacrificing their values.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Where is that renegotiated agreement with Iran Trump promised as he attacked Obama’s deal??
> 
> Looks more like a war


United States doesn’t make deals with state sponsors of terrorism under Trump. Especially when they declare that Israel should be wiped from the face of the earth.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Semp-Fi Devil Dog


----------



## theHawk (Jan 3, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Where is that renegotiated agreement with Iran Trump promised as he attacked Obama’s deal??
> 
> Looks more like a war


These are the negotiations.  Barbaric Muslims only understand one thing, brute force.

President Trump understands that.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > People forget that Iran was a very modern nation culturally until the 1979 Revolution. The Iranian economy would boom if it got rid of its current leaders. Tehran could be one of the cultural centers of the free world.
> ...


Thanks to no-nuts Jimmy Carter the Shah was toppled from power.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 3, 2020)

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Where is that renegotiated agreement with Iran Trump promised as he attacked Obama’s deal??
> ...



One could say similar about Neocons.
They only understand the power of looting & shooting, and making screeching Chimp noises as they cause chaos.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 3, 2020)

I guarantee last night's attack by the U.S. gave Bush92 the biggest boner he's ever had without a little blue pill.

He is the biggest warmonger on this forum.  He's John Bolton x 1,000,000,000.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Yep, one little bullet while still in Paris and there is no new leader in Tehran. Could have made it look like a mugging or something.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 3, 2020)

gipper said:


> That’s crazy. You want more dead women and children murdered by the Empire, for the benefit of the 1%.
> 
> Have Americans lost their fucking minds?



  You want more Americans murdered, with no accountability for the regimes behind those murders.  And you presume to lecture sane people on what is _“crazy”_?


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


CIA black-op. Hell, Mossad would have did it if we asked.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> I guarantee last night's attack by the U.S. gave Bush92 the biggest boner he's ever had without a little blue pill.
> 
> He is the biggest warmonger on this forum.  He's John Bolton x 1,000,000,000.


Dead terrorists make my dick hard, no doubt about it. I will take that as a compliment. I’m not a warmonger, I just believe in peace through superior firepower.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

boedicca said:


> View attachment 298136



The best part of this "war with Iran" are the memes. 






















Stop asking if there's goats down here.

This is hell, not heaven.

— Qasem Soleimani (@Qasam_Soleimani) January 3, 2020


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 3, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > hanks to no-nuts Jimmy Carter the Shah was toppled from power.
> ...



  I can see some strategic value in that, but I'd rather see it done in a very showy manner, that leaves no doubt to the surviving Iranians that we were behind it.

  Let them know that Carter is no longer President, and has not been for a very long time, neither of the Clinton's are president, and Obama is not President; and, at least for now, as long as Trump is our President, this is what happens to shithole nations like Iran when they f••• with America.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...



You live to be an a*shole on the internet don't you?


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > I guarantee last night's attack by the U.S. gave Bush92 the biggest boner he's ever had without a little blue pill.
> ...



Oh stop it.  If a Muslim farted in an elevator you'd call it a gas attack and be ready to nuke their home country.

The U.S. should have built up all the evidence they needed and simply arrested the guy and took him to the Hague and gotten him convicted and given the death penalty, not killed him with a missile attack in a sovereign country.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Wouldn't that have led to the election of Mondale, instead of Reagan?

Talk about a schism in the space/time continuum.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Fucking liar.

{
Specifically, the sanctions by the Treasury Department apply to four entities and seven individuals, including the "private planes, yacht, and associated front companies of Yevgeniy Prigozhin, the Russian financier behind the Internet Research Agency and its attempts to subvert American democratic processes," Treasury Secretary Steve Mnuchin said in a statement. The Internet Research Agency was the entity behind the Russian government's disinformation campaign in the 2016 campaign, according to the U.S. intelligence community.

"We have been clear: We will not tolerate foreign interference in our elections," Secretary of State Mike Pompeo said in his own statement. "The United States will continue to push back against malign actors who seek to subvert our democratic processes and we will not hesitate to impose further costs on Russia for its destabilizing and unacceptable activities."}

U.S. sanctions Russians over attempted interference in 2018 elections


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Why go through all that trouble when you can just eliminate the threat?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 3, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



I meant way back in the 70s with the original Ayatollah Khomeini.  
Iran could still be an ally had they not let that happen.  Though there is a part of me that thinks we let the revolution happen because we were concerned that the Shah was getting too friendly with the USSR.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 3, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Fucking liar.

{
Iran has committed an additional breach of its nuclear deal with major powers by enriching uranium with advanced centrifuges, and plans to install more of those advanced machines than previously announced, a UN nuclear watchdog report showed on Thursday.

"On 25 September 2019, the Agency verified that all of the (centrifuge) cascades already installed in R&D lines 2 and 3...were accumulating, or had been prepared to accumulate, enriched uranium," the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) said in its report.}

Iran expands uranium enrichment in new breach of nuclear deal | DW | 26.09.2019


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Nope. Carter had his “human rights agenda” so he let the Shah fall and let Marxist take Nicaragua too.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



...because what they did was an act of war based on international law?  They did a missile attack in a sovereign country...

But I guess laws don't matter when it is the U.S.  I love my country, but we are supposed to be the leaders with better morals and ethical standards than the scum of the world like the man we just killed.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 3, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



Yes, as well as Libya, Baharan, and Yemen.

Obama orders U.S. airstrikes in Syria against Islamic State
Obama approves airstrikes against Libya, March 19, 2011
The US just bombed Yemen, and no one's talking about it | Moustafa Bayoumi


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 3, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> I meant way back in the 70s with the original Ayatollah Khomeini.
> Iran could still be an ally had they not let that happen.  Though there is a part of me that thinks we let the revolution happen because we were concerned that the Shah was getting too friendly with the USSR.



  No, we let it happen because at the time, we had a President who was weak and ignorant and naïve; and I do not think anyone could have fully anticipated the long-term consequences of allowing the Khomeniacs to overthrow the Shah and take over Iran.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 3, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Not


Papageorgio said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Terrorist? Bully for 50 some years, but not terrorist.


----------



## Issa (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...


Iran is not dumb, they will retaliate in phases I think. They will back more now groups like Hizboallah , Hamas, Syria, the Houatis in Yemen. And sabotaging shipments in the Arabian Gulf. 

One think is clear, the US is losing momentum to Russia and China around the world with this administration and turning allies to enemies. It wont end well.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


You cannot reply, I get it, and accept your capitulation.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Could you blame the Shah for looking to the Soviets for help? Carter wasn't about to give him much in the way of military assistance and was putting demands on him that he didn't like..

ANTI-MULLAH: Jimmy Carter's Illegal Demands on Shah


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


The United States has not been the good guys for decades, jagoff.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Better than your moron view.


----------



## task0778 (Jan 3, 2020)

Serious question:  what should we have done differently?  Nothing?  A strongly worded letter?  More sanctions?  What?


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



The missile attack was in response to not only the killing of an American, but the attack on our embassy, which is considered to be a *sovereign entity of the United States...
*
Is an Embassy on Foreign Soil the Sovereign Territory of the Host Country or the Embassy's Country?

Therefore we have every right to use whatever means are necessary to protect and defend it, unless your name is Hillary Clinton, and your embassy happens to be in Benghazi.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 3, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Sorry, but Trump took the US out of the Iran nuclear deal back on May 8th, 2018.  The report was completed a year AFTER Trump backed out of the deal.

If there is no deal to adhere to, there are no violations if they start refining after the deal was voided.  And, while I'm not happy that Iran went back to refining nuclear material, there isn't anything we can do about it if we are not part of the deal anymore.  If Trump had stuck with the deal, it would be another 7 or 8 years before they could start refining again.  When he backed out and voided it, that is when they decided to start refining again.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 3, 2020)

Iran knows who we have lined up next they won’t do shit


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Issa said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> ...


Iran has always vigorously supported those groups and we are gaining ground on Russia and China. We have seen conservatives win in Great Britain and hopefully they can sweep NATO states of Europe in upcoming elections so that Europe can get some of its national pride back.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Pseudocons have been wanting to go to war with Iran since the days of Bush.
> 
> It's funny how eager pseudocons are for other people to go to war.  Chickenhawks.  They seemed to believe us warriors were some kind of robots built on a mass assembly line in the basement of the Pentagon.  These pukes thought we could fight in Afghanistan and Iraq and Iran all at the same time.
> 
> So tell us, Trumptards, what would it take to finally get your wish? Will you enlist?


The Dems would also be complaining if President Trump didn't do anything


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Iran deal was a disaster, disgrace and a joke. Obama and Kerry looked like Chamberlain coming home from Munich in 1938.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Iran knows who we have lined up next they won’t do shit


They Ayatollahs balls just turned to dust over a 24 hour period.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Nope. Carter had his “human rights agenda” so he let the Shah fall and let Marxist take Nicaragua too.



Perhaps, but I think it


JGalt said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



Not at all.  In reality it was a much more common sense alliance based upon location.  

I have read a few papers on it over the years that postulate the CIA let Khomeini do his thing thinking the Shah would be able to control it but would knock him down a few pegs.

Can't say it is true but it does have a ring of truth.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Please don't expect me to reply to a Tide Pod and Crayola-eating inbred like yourself. There are so many responses in this thread that I can't address all of them.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Iran wanted some attention...Trump kept his pimp hand strong and gave it to the bitches.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

task0778 said:


> Serious question:  what should we have done differently?  Nothing?  A strongly worded letter?  More sanctions?  What?


Exactly.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. Carter had his “human rights agenda” so he let the Shah fall and let Marxist take Nicaragua too.
> ...



You know that the Shah had to be shitting bricks. He was watching his beautiful westernized society devolve into an archaic medieval radical fundamentalist Islamic caliphate. He was probably willing to accept any help he could get but Jimmy let him down, offering only abdication as the remedy.

That's why we conservatives view Carter as the father of radical Islam. He could have stopped it then and there, if he'd had the brass balls Trump has.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


In the world there is “good” and there is “evil.” But then there is the Democratic Republic of the United States of America. Siding with team USA is always good.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


That was a childish comment.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


You see, liberals like to think of international affairs like it’s one of their childhood tea parties with stuffed animals and dolls. Everyone loves everyone. All is sweet and wonderful.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...


I have this flashback to 1978 when the Iranians took our Embassy and the hostage crisis. THAT was an act of war. Ever since then, they have spoiling for a fight. Hell, Nobody wants war that but the Theocrats in Tehran.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> You know that the Shah had to be shitting bricks. He was watching his beautiful westernized society devolve into an archaic medieval radical fundamentalist Islamic caliphate. He was probably willing to accept any help he could get but Jimmy let him down, offering only abdication as the remedy.



I grew up there, from half way through the 3rd grade to the end of the 7th.  My dad worked for Halliburton.  We left about 6 months before the Shah.   It was sad to watch even as a kid.   My mom and older siblings have told me about things I did not even know were going on.  My oldest sister graduated high school from there and still has connections to Iranians living over there thanks to Facebook.  



> That's why we conservatives view Carter as the father of radical Islam. He could have stopped it then and there.



It is scary to think about how that one decision changed the course of history like none could have imagined.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

task0778 said:


> Serious question:  what should we have done differently?  Nothing?  A strongly worded letter?  More sanctions?  What?



Red line in the sand, then step back two steps.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > You know that the Shah had to be shitting bricks. He was watching his beautiful westernized society devolve into an archaic medieval radical fundamentalist Islamic caliphate. He was probably willing to accept any help he could get but Jimmy let him down, offering only abdication as the remedy.
> ...


We should never have lost Iran.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 3, 2020)

task0778 said:


> Serious question:  what should we have done differently?  Nothing?  A strongly worded letter?  More sanctions?  What?


I see nothing wrong with the response after the embassy attack. They knocked.  We answered the door.  The General had no business being there at the battlefield.  He had been a pain in the but before.  Now he is not.  Doing nothing would have been a mistake.  It was real convenient of him to hang around long enough for us to answer.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



That is for sure.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > You know that the Shah had to be shitting bricks. He was watching his beautiful westernized society devolve into an archaic medieval radical fundamentalist Islamic caliphate. He was probably willing to accept any help he could get but Jimmy let him down, offering only abdication as the remedy.
> ...



That's sad. I feel sorry for the Iranian people who have to live under that oppressive regime. Nothing against them because I understand that everyone basically wants the same things in this life.

Hopefully they'll work things out before everything goes to shit for them.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...



Iran has had a 40+ year boner to become an irridated parking lot.

Time's up if they push it too far!

That's just the way it is.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

White 6 said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Serious question:  what should we have done differently?  Nothing?  A strongly worded letter?  More sanctions?  What?
> ...



Makes you wonder just what he was doing there in Iraq. My guess is to create more Iranian influence in an already destabilized country, and use that country as a base for more terrorist attacks. Probably something to do with Iran being invaded by Iraq in the 80's.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...


Should we allow Iran to assault our embassy?


----------



## MaryL (Jan 3, 2020)

I have known a few Persians, they divorced themselves from the current regime  in Iran. The Iranians are basically good people. Their theocratic dictatorship isn't any better than the Shaw was. And the current regime seems hell bent for leather for a  military confrontation with America. They (the nebulous Iranian leadership) absolutely irrationally hates US. So at this point, it doesn't seem to matter what we do.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...


 Possibly, or possibly coordinating the militia that attacked the Embassy.  He may have been in civillian clothes, but he wasn't on vacation.


----------



## HaShev (Jan 3, 2020)

*>>>>*What Retaliation For Soleimani's Death Would Justify War With Iran?

*Taking away our Dems Binkies, that should be our redline.*
*


 *


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



The embassy is part of the United States despite being in another country.  They have the right to defend it.  The man they killed not there, he was at an airport in Iraq.  

General Patreus who is a big war hawk just questioned the move as well.

The United Sates has worked hard to get new people in power and to get a better relationship with the Iraqi leaders.  Using a drone to do a missile strike in THEIR country without THEIR permission to kill a leader from THEIR neighboring country is a reckless decision.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 3, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



So all the thousands drone strikes in seven countries that killed civilians were not terrorist attacks? Do you want to explain that to the seven countries that these attacks took place in?


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...


Planning attack on Americans and U.S. assets. Why we exterminated him.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 3, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



So is mining/hijacking oil freighters, shooting down a U.S. drone, attacking Saudi oil fields, all at the same time while funding and exporting terrorism thru out the ME.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...


Will Iran attach Israel first, or America?


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

White 6 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



He was carrying a pistol when he got smoked. Not sure what he was carrying but the holster was halfway decent.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



So how much would have howled and blamed Trump if Suleiman had carried out another rocket attack, and they landed squarely in the Green Zone, killing several Americans?

Damned if we do, damned if we don't.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Its a decision we reserve the right to make. As for all your other entangling reasons as to why we somehow stepped on toes to kill this shitbag. Irrelevant. We are in Iraq because they don’t trust Iran and while we are there we will do what the fuck we want if we deem it in best interest of the United States. Patreus is not a “big war hawk” but a PC commander adept at playing Washington DC political game.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 3, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Calm down there  Propagando. Iran funded the Hezbollah  to attack Israel and gave them rockets that dont work well and, My memory is a little sketchy, the same Hezbollah that blew up the marine compound in Beirut and killed 241 American service men.I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Hope he was carrying his balls. They might be over in Jordan someplace by now.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Trump is to blame for escalating a stable political situation


----------



## White 6 (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Just like a dumb ass to pack a pistol when he should have packed a bomb shelter.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

Some News Updates:

#BREAKING: Thousands of US troops have reached Kuwait (at least 3500). US tanks are heading to Iraq from Kuwait. It is very clear that President Trump no longer cares what Congress has to say or think. He is determined to not allow the Ayatollahs to dominate the Middle East. pic.twitter.com/uN0TC1LuOp

Imam of Peace (@Imamofpeace) January 3, 2020


#BREAKING: Amid rising tensions with Iran, the Navy is scrapping an exercise with Morocco as it redirects amphibious assault ship USS Bataan (LHD-5) and embarked 26th Marine Expeditionary Unit to the Middle East, a defense official confirmed to USNI News on Friday.

— Mikhail D. (@Eire_QC) January 3, 2020 


UNCONFIRMED: Head of #Iran-backed militia gets naenae’d by US airstrike north of Baghdad Raveen Aujmaya on Twitter

JOHN BOLTON STAN PAGE (@inteldotwav) January 3, 2020


...and now, something from the funny papers...


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



It's not a "stable political situation" when someone is lobbing missiles at you and trying to redecorate your embassy with fire and spray paint.

I"m just saying.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> ...


Absolutely not.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Some News Updates:
> 
> #BREAKING: Thousands of US troops have reached Kuwait (at least 3500). US tanks are heading to Iraq from Kuwait. It is very clear that President Trump no longer cares what Congress has to say or think. He is determined to not allow the Ayatollahs to dominate the Middle East. pic.twitter.com/uN0TC1LuOp
> 
> ...


Looks like there could be a new Sheriff in town. His name is “Big Dick” Donald Trump.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



If I'm not mistaken, one of the persons killed in last night's strike was involved in the Beirut marine's barracks bombing.

We got some more tonight.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



No. It was a bombing in Kuwait, shortly thereafter.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


Iran has been a state sponsor of terrorism for over a generation. They are one of the bandit nations: Iran, China, Russia, North Korea. The whole world should rally against them if you value freedom and human rights on a global scale. Not freedom and human rights confined to Third World Countries.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...



Iran's culture requires them to bleat "revenge".

It sounds as if this clown killed many troops......what no retaliation ?

What does going to war mean ?

We bomb them into oblivion.  Sign me up.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> ...


Israel


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> ...


Iran killed many troops in Iraq. This has been long time coming.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 3, 2020)

Back when Obama had to make a decision about killing Osama Bin Ladin, after 2 weeks he finally said to go with it, without consulting the Congress about the repercussions of inciting violence against US citizens by Al Qaeda.  He did it anyway and got kudos for taking out the most hated person in the world.  Fast forward today.  President Trump not only got rid of ISIS, their #1 and #2, and now took out the 2nd most hated person in the world.  Do we hear kudos from the left, of course not, they are retarded folks, and do what ever their elites tell them to.  Just ask Mika Brensnaski...


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 3, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



How do you escalate something that is stable.

What do you mean ?

Other than your posts are stupid.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


And we can guess whom that person  might have been. Perhaps its time the Theocracy in Tehran started worrying about "retaliation", its a long time coming and they have a lot to answer for. Iranians will rise up in the streets and fight back against their true oppressors. And it isn't America.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


We took down three Iranian ships when I was Marine in Persian Gulf. Had to make sure they weren’t smuggling black market weapons to Saddam. You see, in the final analysis Iran has always been willing to support anyone who would kill Americans. Even old enemies. We fast roped to their decks armed with 12 gauge “rout guns.” Bullets bounce off bulkheads and ricochet around all that steel on a ship. That’s why the shotguns. Put crewmen up against interior bulkheads, placed officers on bridge, and searched the ship with crewmen...most often on these merchant ships they were Filipino. Then we got picked up by smaller naval craft after climbing down the sides of the vessels.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> [
> If you said Trump is the Anti-Christ, I could almost believe it.



Then YOU are Donald Trump, Guno?


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



That would be a mistake.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

Well here's a little WTF information my wife just told me:

 Iran performs more sex-change operations than any country in the world except for Thailand.

I didn't believe her so I had to look it up. And it was true...

Iran's Sex-Change Operations Provided Nearly Free-Of-Cost | HuffPost


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

MaryL said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> ...


Informative watching: 
A Death in Tehran


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...


Informative watching:
A Death in Tehran


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> ...


Informative watching:
A Death in Tehran


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Informative watching:
A Death in Tehran


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

White 6 said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Serious question:  what should we have done differently?  Nothing?  A strongly worded letter?  More sanctions?  What?
> ...


Informative watching:
A Death in Tehran


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

andaronjim said:


> Back when Obama had to make a decision about killing Osama Bin Ladin, after 2 weeks he finally said to go with it, without consulting the Congress about the repercussions of inciting violence against US citizens by Al Qaeda.  He did it anyway and got kudos for taking out the most hated person in the world.  Fast forward today.  President Trump not only got rid of ISIS, their #1 and #2, and now took out the 2nd most hated person in the world.  Do we hear kudos from the left, of course not, they are retarded folks, and do what ever their elites tell them to.  Just ask Mika Brensnaski...


Informative watching:
A Death in Tehran


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Informative watching:
A Death in Tehran


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Informative watching:
A Death in Tehran


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 3, 2020)

occupied said:


> I fear it's already past the point of no return. Trump is a tactical retard who only knows escalation.


Bullshit! I despise Trump...but he has shown that he CAN back-off..and that he CAN control the Generals. He stopped a strike..remember? He left Syria. remember? How is that 'escalation'? In the case of Syria..one could make a case for destabilization..except there was no stability to start with.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


2009...but still informative..PBS always has the facts..right?


----------



## MaryL (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I am calling on all Iranians, those noble wonderful Persians. They know better than this Islamic dictatorship, the Shaw was thing, these Islamic dictators, another. Are they any better?


----------



## Crixus (Jan 3, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...




Nope.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 3, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



And what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 3, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



If they attacked a Saudi Oil field that's their fight right?  If they attack and hijack a non-U.S. oil freighter... that's up to the country that owns it to do something right?  The U.S. sold weapons to Saudi Arabia that was used to blow up a school bus full of kids.

So suddenly the message from Trump that he wasn't going to the be the world police and he would move troops out of the Middle East that all you supporters fawned over no longer matters?

Jesus Christ you people kill me.  Why can't you be honest for once?  Is it America first or not???


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 3, 2020)

If the Revolutionary Council so much as farts without saying '_Excuse me, Inshallah_', then pull the trigger...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...


What are you whinning about now? We are already at war on Terror authorized by Congress


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Of course it is not
Not now under Trump

The US, Russia, China and the EU had a working agreement with Iran and Iran was complying with it 

It was Trump who withdrew from the deal and put crippling sanctions on Iran. It was Donny Dealmaker who said he would negotiate a better deal

So far, his deal is to create a global crisis


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Of course it is irrelevant for you.  You are a warmonger that doesn't give a shit if the U.S. doesn't follow the same rules you want other countries to.  Then if other countries don't follow those rules you think they should be destroyed into the stone age.  That shit is why so many countries hate the U.S.  We need to hold ourselves to the same standards we think others should follow.  That's what people with integrity do.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 3, 2020)

We are now seeing why Trump is not suited to be President. 

Most Presidents could give his reason for an attack, identify a threat and the global community would support us

But Trump lies incessantly. He has no credibility at home or abroad. Whatever Trump says must be viewed as a lie
Makes it difficult to justify your actions


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 3, 2020)

In truth, I do not think it wise to telegraph either our intentions or the extent of internal consensus at this juncture...


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


They are tyrannical and women are treated horribly.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 3, 2020)

It's time the Iranians feared retaliation, because  its time they got their assed kicked. We all know it. Even they know it, they asked for it.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> We are now seeing why Trump is not suited to be President.
> 
> Most Presidents could give his reason for an attack, identify a threat and the global community would support us
> 
> ...


So you support a regime that stones women to death and hangs homosexuals? Guess your hatred for Trump compromises your principles.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 3, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> ...The US, Russia, China and the EU had a working agreement with Iran and *Iran was complying with it*..


Doubtful, but even if true, it was nowhere near good enough, and just kicked the can a bit further down the road.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 3, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> We are now seeing why Trump is not suited to be President.
> 
> Most Presidents could give his reason for an attack, identify a threat and the global community would support us
> 
> ...



No what we are seeing is just how little integrity and lack of ethics Trump supporters have that they can flip flop on staying out of endless wars and moving out of the Middle East, just because Trump has. It never was about his campaign promises and positions.  It was always about him being a troll and having a large R after his name.  

Trump supporters are now putting Trump before country.  Sad.  Biggly, perfect sad.  (I had to say it like Trump would so maybe they would understand it.)


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


We are the big fucker at the party trying to be cool. Then some dickhead wants to come up and fuck with us. He gets an ass beating. Then the next day liberals spread word on campus were a “bully.”  There, now that analogy should resonate with more liberal members of the Board.


----------



## dblack (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > We are now seeing why Trump is not suited to be President.
> ...


Stop right there you common sonofabitch! I am a Trump supporter and a military vet. Don’t you ever take the liberty to question my “integrity” or my “ethics.” I am a well respected man in my community and my integrity speaks for itself when I “volunteered” to go stand at the edge of our American perimeter thousand of miles away and put my life on the line. Ethics? Mine are superior to House Democrats.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 3, 2020)

For whatever it's worth...

BREAKING: The United States and its allies have reportedly suspended their training of the Iraqi military

The Spectator Index (@spectatorindex) January 4, 2020

Tucker Carlson is also going full-retard on FOX tonight. His isolationist side is showing.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 3, 2020)

The Iranian government still thinks that this is still 1978 and Jimmy Carter  democratic malaise  still is in power...Actually not so much. Take our embassy,  aid  Hezbollah and kill 200 of our  our marines and send rockets into Israel. This isn't 1978 anymore.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > We are now seeing why Trump is not suited to be President.
> ...


Narcissistic liberals. How is it honorable to criticize the killing of a tortuous, evil, murderous, person? What a dick.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...


You do realize that embassies are _Sovereign_ soil.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 3, 2020)

Trump says his intelligence informed him Iran was planning a major attack

The same intelligence that Trump said he trusted Putin more than

Given his record of spinning yarns, why should anyone believe what Trump is telling us?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 3, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > We are now seeing why Trump is not suited to be President.
> ...



Trump has created the instability in the region. 
We are now witnessing how inept he is in foreign policy and how little global support he is receiving. 

The rest of the world had worked a resolution with Iran that was being complied with

Trump knew better


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



Sorry but it doesn't work that way.  The attack on 9/11 wasn't because we beat up a bunch of countries so they all got scared.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 3, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Not only that, but how wild is it that he publicly said that he didn't agree with how much Bolton wanted to deal with Iran with military power and he didn't agree with it... so now Trump attacks Iran?  Huh?


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You don't get it which doesn't surprise me.  No one is sad about WHO got killed.  They are not happy about HOW they did it.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 3, 2020)

*Don’t you have some goat costume you need to put on for your honeymoon as an ISIS Bride?*








g5000 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 3, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Trump has created the instability in the region.


Maybe that's a good thing.  Trump doesn't have to fill you in on all the details of his plan.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


The issue is WHO got killed and how it was carried out is irrelevant so long as the mission was a success.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


He was  a threat to the world. The United States took him out as a gift to the world. Nuff said.


----------



## Issa (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Trump and his minions are pro Russia not the US and certainly not most Americans. China is the next solo world power and the US is trying to slow them down....again trump by alienating the US he is making the process faster. 
The UK conservative party is more liberal than you think so are most british citizens.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Issa said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


Your entire post is a hodgepodge of paranoid beliefs of raging lunatics. My God look at you people.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 3, 2020)

You know, there were cheers when OBL was taken out.

There were also cheers when Al-Baghdadi was taken out as well.

But, neither one of them was a respected general in a government of a country we have problems with.  Both of them were acting on their own and running terrorist networks, not governments.

The main difference here is not only was he someone who was a major player in Iran's government and military, but he was also a cult hero to the people over there.  Granted, he took a lot of lives of Westerners, but his people see him as a staunch defender of Iran.

We also had a General who achieved cult status and is widely regarded as a hero of the first water.  But, he took a lot of lives of Middle Easterners, and he would probably be considered a monster by those over there.  His name was General Schwartzkopf.

Hate to tell you guys, but Trump just offed the Iranian equivalent of Schwartzkopf.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> That's sad. I feel sorry for the Iranian people who have to live under that oppressive regime. Nothing against them because I understand that everyone basically wants the same things in this life.
> 
> Hopefully they'll work things out before everything goes to shit for them.



  I wonder what the result would be if we (or some other nation or organization) were to mass-produce something like a modern counterpart to the LIberator FP45 or the Deer Gun, and airdrop large numbers of them over Iran, or otherwise get large amounts of them into the hands of the common Iranian people.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jan 3, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, there were cheers when OBL was taken out.
> 
> There were also cheers when Al-Baghdadi was taken out as well.
> 
> ...


Nonsense, Solemani was held in much higher regard by the regime and some of the Iranian people than schwarzkopf ever was.  Another difference is that Solemani never commended Iranian troops in battle, but his job was to organize Arab proxies to do Iran's fighting for it.  In his function and achievements he was much more like bin Laden than an American general and his proudest achievement was to make Iran the greatest state sponsor of terrorism.  If Democrats still had any interests other than attacking the President, they would be clapping alongside Republicans and all other loyal Americans.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 3, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Looks like there could be a new Sheriff in town. His name is “Big Dick” Donald Trump.


They better respect the new sheriff or there will be more bombs dropping on Iran.


----------



## dblack (Jan 3, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like there could be a new Sheriff in town. His name is “Big Dick” Donald Trump.
> ...


Someone has some compensating to do!


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 3, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Live Updates: Iran Vows ‘Forceful Revenge’ After U.S. Kills General
> 
> How big a splash will Iran's retaliation for the killing of their Qud leader have to be to justify our nation going to war with Iran?
> 
> ...



They're too afraid to retaliate. They know they'll be completely annihilated.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 3, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, there were cheers when OBL was taken out.
> 
> There were also cheers when Al-Baghdadi was taken out as well.
> 
> ...



Yep, and that is the same as an act of war... with not only Iran but ALL the different factions in the Middle East Iran is friendly with.  This is like fighting the Taliban, ISIS, The Iranian Revolutionary Guard, and several other groups all at once.


----------



## Issa (Jan 4, 2020)

I see lot of  confusion and short sightedness about Iran and the middle east in general on this board. 

All I can say is trump helped Iran by killing Suleimani. The protests in Iraq were mainly against the influence of Iran...now after the airstrike that killed 25 and the killing of souleimani, trump simply gave a lifeline to Iran's influence in Iraq.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 4, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


When you are right you are right. I guess America has been a terrorist state for quite some time, as long as it has been countries that were attacked and nor terrorist organizations.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 4, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> We are now seeing why Trump is not suited to be President.
> 
> Most Presidents could give his reason for an attack, identify a threat and the global community would support us
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 4, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



We need to bring all of our troops home and defend our country. Enough of our presence all over the world with troops, get them out of the Middle East, Far East, Europe and the rest of the world. Let the ME figure it out, if that means more war, unrest and human rights issues, let the U.N. take care of it and we need to step aside and not worry. It’s not our business.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 4, 2020)

*Gotta love it.... you know how bad someone's TDS is when they actually say killing Iran's top military leader helped them.*


----------



## Flash (Jan 4, 2020)

Iran is confused.

They were use to having their asses kissed by Obama.  Hell the dumbass even sent them barrels of cash.

They can't figure out why they can't get away with their terrorist shit with Trump.


----------



## dblack (Jan 4, 2020)

State sponsored (or state ordered) assassinations don't make the world a safer place. They do the opposite.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## OldLady (Jan 4, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


"Terrorist" attacks:  White 6 calls it: _asymmetric warfare (non-linear, shoot and scoot, hit and run, hard to pin down) tactics_
It is the same techniques used by the Native Americans against the European settlers, and even though it wasn't ultimately successful, it was a very long-term pain in the ass, wasn't it?  A few hundred years worth?  Just as an aside comment, shooting the ones we could catch and burning down some villages didn't seem to change their minds that they wanted their own way of life without interference from outsiders.   Hmmmmm......

To me, what distinguishes what we've done from being "terrorist" is that we engaged a military target.  The jihadis are attacking innocent civilians going about their business.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 4, 2020)

OldLady said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



  It sure worked against the British.
The Brits used the old line up and march toward your enemies firing until one side killed the other.
   Boy were they surprised when we didnt play that way.


----------



## westwall (Jan 4, 2020)

dblack said:


> State sponsored (or state ordered) assassinations don't make the world a safer place. They do the opposite.







Ummmmm, he was a enemy general, in a theater of war.....the fact that obummer kissed his ass only shows what a useless piece of shit obummer was, this dude was a legit target, just like Yamomoto during WWII.
...


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 4, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


That is only going to happen when the oil dries up.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 4, 2020)

OldLady said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


He was attacking Iran.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## OldLady (Jan 4, 2020)

NoNukes said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


Who was?


----------



## JGalt (Jan 4, 2020)

boedicca said:


> View attachment 298263


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 4, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, there were cheers when OBL was taken out.
> ...


And kick their asses...all at once.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 4, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, there were cheers when OBL was taken out.
> ...


Now every time an Iranian leader and his chauffeur get into a car to go for a ride they have to wonder if it is their last day on earth. Trump’s given them the “pucker factor.”


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 4, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Again, your comments show your ignorance. Iran was violating the bullshit pinky promise Obama and horse face made with them. Obama foreign policy emboldened our enemies.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 4, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Guess you think we should send Kerry and James Taylor abroad to serenade rouge regimes that sponsor terrorism.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 4, 2020)

OldLady said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Trump


----------



## JGalt (Jan 4, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



That's the Democrat's logic for you: They were overjoyed that Obama's Iran Deal put some stipulations on Iran's nuclear program but at the same time, they were mute about the fact that Iran was actively killing American soldiers in Iraq and Syria at the same time.

Someone please tell me again why we need a Democrat President in 2020?


----------



## task0778 (Jan 4, 2020)

_Operation Praying Mantis was an attack on 18 April 1988, by U.S. forces within Iranian territorial waters in retaliation for the Iranian mining of the Persian Gulf during the Iran–Iraq War and the subsequent damage to an American warship.

On 14 April, the guided missile frigate USS Samuel B. Roberts struck a mine while deployed in the Persian Gulf as part of Operation Earnest Will, the 1987–88 convoy missions in which U.S. warships escorted reflagged Kuwaiti oil tankers to protect them from Iranian attacks. The explosion blew a 4.5 m (15-foot) hole in the Samuel B. Roberts's hull and nearly sank it. The crew saved their ship with no loss of life, and the Samuel B. Roberts was towed to Dubai, United Arab Emirates on 16 April. After the mining, U.S. Navy divers recovered other mines in the area. When the serial numbers were found to match those of mines seized along with the Iran Ajr the previous September, U.S. military officials planned a retaliatory operation against Iranian targets in the Persian Gulf.

According to Bradley Peniston, the attack by the U.S. helped pressure Iran to agree to a ceasefire with Iraq later that summer, ending the eight-year conflict between the Persian Gulf neighbors.  By the end of the operation, U.S. air and surface units had sunk, or severely damaged, half of Iran's operational fleet.

Operation Praying Mantis - Wikipedia

_
Takeaway:  no war ensued, in fact we ended one or contributed to it.  Let's not forget one important thing:  the Iranians do not want a war with the United States.  Why?  Because they would lose big time and it would probably cause the current regime to be toppled, just like Saddam.  Those fuckwads are going to do something somewhere, to save face.  Maybe through one of their proxies in Syria, Lebanon or Iraq.  If it's big enough they WILL pay a significant price just like they did 20 years ago.  And they know it, or should know it.  Unlike Desert Storm, I doubt we'll be fielding our own Army into Iran, if we give them a chance to back down they will.


----------



## Ken Mac (Jan 4, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Don't know if you are aware, but that region has been unstable for quite some time.  Something like 3,000 years.  Just letting you know.

And if anyone is to blame it was the regime (Carter) that put Kohmeini in the drivers seat in Iran back in 1978 or whatever.  We truly fuck up everything over there.  But this was an elimination of a terrorist threat.  I'm good with that.


----------



## task0778 (Jan 4, 2020)

dblack said:


> State sponsored (or state ordered) assassinations don't make the world a safer place. They do the opposite.



Not sure that's true.  The really bad guys ought to be stopped, and if state assassinations are the only way then I got no problem with doing it.  For sure the dead bad guys will be replaced, but it does send an ominous message:  DON'T FUCK WITH US.  It's called deterrence, and sometimes it works.  Some would even call it Justice.


----------



## Ken Mac (Jan 4, 2020)

dblack said:


> State sponsored (or state ordered) assassinations don't make the world a safer place. They do the opposite.


It wasn't an assassination.  Please educate yourself.


----------



## Ken Mac (Jan 4, 2020)

dblack said:


> State sponsored (or state ordered) assassinations don't make the world a safer place. They do the opposite.



Do you have a link to some sort of data/study that backs up your conclusion?  I doubt it.  You're just making shit up.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 4, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Everyone BUT Trump said Iran was following the Iran nuclear deal.  EVERYONE.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 4, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> *Gotta love it.... you know how bad someone's TDS is when they actually say killing Iran's top military leader helped them.*



Actually, it did.  Before this happened, there were lots of people in the streets, protesting the leadership. 

Now?

There are lots of people in the streets, chanting "death to America", who are mourning the loss of this person.  Sorry, but before the attack, the people were protesting the government.  Now?  They have forgotten the government and are now focused on America and what we did to their general.


----------



## task0778 (Jan 4, 2020)

_When there are forcible threats to the United States, the president has not merely the power but the obligation to repel them. In large measure, that is why there is an Office of the President. The Framers grasped, in a time of dire peril to the fledgling nation, that national security cannot be achieved by committee. A single chief executive, the president, was necessary to marshal the might of the nation with dispatch when America was under siege.

These are rudimentary principles. Alas, they obviously need restating in the wake of the attack President Trump authorized late Thursday that killed Gen. Qassem Soleimani, head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), founder of its jihad-exporting Quds Forces and Tehran’s terror master nonpareil.

Soleimani was taken out near the airport in Baghdad, along with Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis, the deputy chief of the Iranian-backed Popular Mobilization Forces (PMF) in Iraq. The PMF make up one of several networks that Soleimani and the mullahs forged on the model of Hezbollah, their longtime terrorist faction in Lebanon — indeed, the outfit al-Muhandis directly led is known as the Hezbollah Brigades, or Kata’ib Hezbollah.

Soleimani and al-Muhandis were in the act of making war on the United States. Not just plotting it, though there was plenty of that going on, too. 

In late 2019, the Hezbollah Brigades, backed by Soleimani, carried out repeated attacks on U.S. coalition forces in Iraq. There were 11 attacks on bases housing U.S. military personnel in just the last two months. As the Defense Department has recounted, these included “a 30-plus rocket attack on an Iraqi base near Kirkuk that resulted in the death of a U.S. citizen and injured four U.S. service members” as well as members of the Iraqi security forces.

In response, American forces carried out missile strikes against Hezbollah Brigades targets in Iraq and Syria.

After vowing revenge, the jihadist militias stormed the U.S. embassy in Baghdad. Though foiled in the attempt to replicate the 1979 attack in Tehran, in which our embassy was breached and hostages were taken, the brigades — shouting the menacing Iranian refrain “Death to America!” — did significant damage. They burned the outer walls, checkpoint and reception area, smashed windows, and trapped hundreds of diplomatic personnel. 

The brigades left graffiti on the walls bragging about the participation of Soleimani and the “Popular Mobilization Commission.” President Trump warned on Twitter that Iran would be held accountable and would “pay a very BIG PRICE.” Iran’s “supreme leader,” Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, scoffed in reply, “You can’t do anything.”

He may want to rethink that one.

*It is worth bearing in mind that an attack on another nation’s embassy is, by itself, an act of war.* Of course, Iran has done far worse, and Soleimani has been at the center of it all for decades. Our government estimates that he was responsible for the killing of more than 600 U.S. troops during the fighting in Iraq — and that represents just some of his anti-American operations, coordinating the networks that target Americans and our interests throughout the region.

Targeting Soleimani: Trump was justified, legally and strategically
_
These effers (Iran) declared war on us 40 years ago.  Soleimani has been orchestrating attacks against Americans for much of that time.  Which means it wasn't an assassination, he was an enemy combatant commander who became a combat casualty because of a righteous responsive strike, conducted while he was in the act of levying war by directing his forces against us.  Are we supposed to sit back and do nothing?  I think not, doing nothing emboldens further attacks.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 4, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > *Gotta love it.... you know how bad someone's TDS is when they actually say killing Iran's top military leader helped them.*
> ...



Yeah because crowds yelling death to America has never happened before in Iran/Iraq.


----------



## dblack (Jan 4, 2020)

westwall said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > State sponsored (or state ordered) assassinations don't make the world a safer place. They do the opposite.
> ...



We haven't declared war on Iran.


----------



## dblack (Jan 4, 2020)

Ken Mac said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > State sponsored (or state ordered) assassinations don't make the world a safer place. They do the opposite.
> ...


Yes it was. Please use a dictionary.


----------



## westwall (Jan 4, 2020)

dblack said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...







They declared war on us long ago.


----------



## dblack (Jan 4, 2020)

westwall said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Really? When was that?


----------



## dblack (Jan 4, 2020)

task0778 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > State sponsored (or state ordered) assassinations don't make the world a safer place. They do the opposite.
> ...



I'm quite sure it's true. The subtext of all this is terrorism. And terrorists aren't deterred by "ominous messages". They are inspired by them.


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 4, 2020)

dblack said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



They consider Iran and their army a terrorist organization... and the war on terror has been going on since 2001.


----------



## dblack (Jan 4, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Ahh yes. The "War" on terror.  Justification for pretty much any fucked up thing government wants to do


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 4, 2020)

dblack said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



I don't necessarily having a situation like it either, where it can justify some unethical actions under the cover of war.  That aside, but they do consider it a war/conflict as people that join the military now, or are members now get a service medal for it.


----------



## westwall (Jan 4, 2020)

dblack said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...







When they took over the US embassy and held the hostages for 444 days.  Look up international law.  Attacking an embassy is tantamount to a Declaration of war.


----------



## HaShev (Jan 5, 2020)

If Iran believes in an Eye for an Eye then just give them Pelosi and be done with it already.

Otherwise
Iran might retaliate by dumping Obama, Biden, and Kerry's kickback money into the Bernie Sanders campaign.


----------



## dblack (Jan 5, 2020)

westwall said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Tantamount. But not a declaration. And we haven't declared war either. The Constitution vests the power to declare war with Congress for a reason.

It _was_ an assassination, and by claiming assassination as a valid response to international disputes, we invite other nations to do the same. Perhaps to us.


----------



## Ken Mac (Jan 5, 2020)

dblack said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



A dictionary doesn't count in US law,  Us law counts.

Fact Sheet: Designation of Iranian Entities and Individuals for Proliferation Activities and Support for Terrorism

He was on the known terrorist list

We have a resolution that terrorists that are an immanent threat can be taken out.

We also have a resolution that details what an assassination is and isn't

Executive Order 11905 | United States history

We have been taking out terrorists targets for many many years.  Obama used over 3,000 drone hits to accomplish the same thing - so I guess he assassinated people too?

Take your emotions out of it.  This was a justified, legal threat elimination.


----------



## dblack (Jan 5, 2020)

Ken Mac said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Mac said:
> ...



Would you be ok with other nations taking up the same policy?


----------



## Ken Mac (Jan 5, 2020)

dblack said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


 

It wasn't an assassination.  I've provided proof, yet you provide a red herring as a response.  Typical logical fallacy.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 5, 2020)

westwall said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I see..so your contention is that we have been at war with Iran since 1979?? Not that I'm shedding a tear over our assassination..and that is what it was, despite your desire to play with the semantics....But..among other things..when the hostages were taken..it was not by the formal Govt. of Iran, at the time. Also, if it was a declaration of war..it was settled by the Algiers accords

Algiers Accords - Wikipedia

Iran hostage crisis - Wikipedia

I've no problem with taking out Maj. Gen. Qassim Suleiman---just a hunch that playing the shadow game tit for tat..is not our strong point---I would rather we followed by a massive Desert Shield attack..taking out every stationary Iraqi military target..including C&C functions

Just let me fill my tank first..LOL!


----------



## dblack (Jan 5, 2020)

Ken Mac said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Mac said:
> ...



You've offered weak rationalizations. You haven't answered the question. I doubt you'll summon the courage to do so honestly.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 5, 2020)

Ken Mac said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Mac said:
> ...


Semantics are fun..aren't they..LOL! Yes..Obama assassinated many...a legal assassination is still an assassination.

The curious thing..is why this difference..that makes no difference..is so important to some of you?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 5, 2020)

Oh yeah..and just became we declared some 'War on Terror'..does not mean that we have formally declared war on anyone...in the eyes of international law..not that that means shyte to us here in the US.


----------



## Ken Mac (Jan 5, 2020)

dblack said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



I gave you evidence of US law that shows it was a legal act.  And not an assassination (again by US law). They aren't weak rationalizations, they are actual evidence.  You, on the other hand, provide a red herring which I will refuse to answer because it is irrelevant as to whether or not it was an assassination.  Your question has no debate value at all.  It's diversionary at best.


----------



## dblack (Jan 5, 2020)

Ken Mac said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Mac said:
> ...



You'll refuse to answer the question because it exposes the utter, abject amorality of your position.


----------



## Ken Mac (Jan 5, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Why don't you read up on the links I provided and educate yourself.  You're wrong.

It matters because we have laws against assassinations.  You're directly indicting the action by labeling it as such.  It does matter.  There is no such thing as a "Legal" assassination.  It's against the law.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 5, 2020)

The question now becomes..What next? Iraq just voted to rescind our permission to house troops in their country..so..do we leave..and de facto give the country to ISIS? do we 'double down' and reinstitute the occupation of Iraq?

Iraq's Parliament calls for expulsion of U.S. troops

_* Iraq's Parliament called for the expulsion of U.S. troops from the country Sunday in reaction to the American drone attack that killed a top Iranian general.
Lawmakers approved a resolution asking the Iraqi government to end the agreement under which Washington sent forces to Iraq more than four years ago to help in the fight against the Islamic State group.
A pullout of the estimated 5,200 U.S. troops could cripple the fight against ISIS and allow its resurgence.
The majority of about 180 legislators present in Parliament voted in favor of the resolution. It was backed by most Shiite members of parliament, who hold a majority of seats. Many Sunni and Kurdish legislators did not show up for the session, apparently because they oppose abolishing the deal.
The vote came two days after a U.S. airstrike killed Iranian Gen. Qassem Soleimani at the Baghdad airport, dramatically increasing regional tensions and raising fears of war. Iran has vowed revenge.
Meanwhile. amid Iran's threats of vengeance, the U.S.-led military coalition in Iraq announced Sunday it is putting the fight against Islamic State militants on hold to focus on protecting its troops and bases. The coalition said it is suspending the training of Iraqi forces and other operations in support of the fight against ISIS.*_


----------



## Ken Mac (Jan 5, 2020)

dblack said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Now you've moved on to ad hominem attacks.  You have logical fallacies down pat, don't you.  If you're saying my position is amoral, then our US law is amoral.  Why don't you advocate to change it.  Write your congressman a letter.


----------



## Ken Mac (Jan 5, 2020)

dblack said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



By the way, I never provided my position.  I provided the governments position.  Go argue with them.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 5, 2020)

Ken Mac said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Mac said:
> ...


I see..so some twisty legal machinations somehow change what the act was? If it walk like a duck..and quacks like a duck..you can call it a swan..if that's the justification you need. I would point out the the late Gen. was a serving officer in a national army--and despite his acts..which were despicable and worthy of death..he was not..since you like definitions so much..not..a terrorist. He did,, on the orders of his govt.--enable terrorists..and had to be assassinated..err...pardon me...Killed with all due legality...LOL!


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 5, 2020)

Ken Mac said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Mac said:
> ...


Of course our govt. is amoral....as are all govt.'s. We do what we must..to survive. If it means killing hundreds of thousand of innocents to protect 1 citizen..well..that's how we roll.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 5, 2020)

Ken Mac said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Mac said:
> ...


What does the word imminent mean, to you? 

Did the assassination stop the imminent attack on us?

What proof do you have that the threat was imminent, and the threat was stopped in its tracks by the killing of him?


----------



## Ken Mac (Jan 5, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



Actually I never said I like definitions.  Our laws use definitions to define illegal acts.  I don't make the rules.  You're post is mostly red herring shit and has no value.

"so some twisty legal machinations"

That's some good shit there.  Our laws are twisty legal machinations.  HAHAHHAHHAHAHHAH


----------



## Ken Mac (Jan 5, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



I don't need any proof.  I actually have some modicum of trust in our government in this type of situation.  If we find out later that there wasn't, it should be dealt with at that time.

He just orchestrated an attack against our embassy.  Good enough for me at this time.


----------



## Ken Mac (Jan 5, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



I only thought we killed two people to save the lives of many.  Thanks for the information.  That may change my mind.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 5, 2020)

Ken Mac said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Mac said:
> ...


You thought they weren't?? Whatever let's you sleep at night...LOL! "I don't make the rules"...huh..but you sure are eager to defend them....


----------



## Ken Mac (Jan 5, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



I never defended them.  I made a clarification on the use of the term "Assassination" as it's an incendiary term and is currently used to provide emotional support to your feelings.  That's ok too.  Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 5, 2020)

Ken Mac said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Mac said:
> ...


I don't give a shit about changing your mind ..sock.... only an idiot would take that post and the one I was responding to..and choose to reduce it down to the assassination of the Gen...of course...you are incapable of seeing the larger picture i was referring too..welcome to ignore....newbie.


----------



## Ken Mac (Jan 5, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



'assassination of the Gen.'

I prefer "elimination of a terrorst threat'.  To each his own.

Thanks for ignoring me.  Having a debate based on emotion not actual facts is worthless.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 5, 2020)

Ken Mac said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Mac said:
> ...


Without an imminent threat that would be stopped in its track, it was illegal.

I used to trust our gvt, until this president who wakes up and lies before his feet hit the ground....a peril he faces from being a chronic liar, is those who have not been blinded by his brainwashing through his repetitive talking, simply do not trust his word or the word of his lying minions who surround him, like Pompeo, a proven liar....

A chronic liar can not be trusted...  the wise man said.

And that is what we face....  a bed the President made, for himself....


----------



## Ken Mac (Jan 5, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Ken Mac said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



And Obama and every president since the union began has lied.  They all lie, all the time.  That doesn't mean the administration and our Military can't be trusted.


----------



## westwall (Jan 5, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...






The formal government of iran was running the show.   They were using a proxy, go figure, that's what they do, but you have to bury your head deep in the sand to think otherwise


----------



## Issa (Jan 5, 2020)

Issa said:


> I see lot of  confusion and short sightedness about Iran and the middle east in general on this board.
> 
> All I can say is trump helped Iran by killing Suleimani. The protests in Iraq were mainly against the influence of Iran...now after the airstrike that killed 25 and the killing of souleimani, trump simply gave a lifeline to Iran's influence in Iraq.


I told the fools in this board what's gonna happen. Read above.

Also for those that say , oh fuck the world, we will pull our troops and stop helping them. Sweet....be ready to loose  influence and no one buys anything from The US because we have beef with them. And tell him  how the economy will look like. China and other countries are itching to replace the US.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 5, 2020)

An interesting point:

Iran is flexing for the world right now. They have vowed to attack military installations (because, hey, the new caliphate doesn't have to resort to targeting civilians, right?).

This is somewhat comforting.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 6, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> An interesting point:
> 
> Iran is flexing for the world right now. They have vowed to attack military installations (because, hey, the new caliphate doesn't have to resort to targeting civilians, right?).
> 
> This is somewhat comforting.



What is somewhat less comforting is that Trump said that he would attack cultural sites.  Only problem with that is that it's not only against the Geneva Conventions, but it is also against American law.

Remember when ISIL was going into cities and destroying historical artifacts and museums and we all thought that was wrong?  Trump has basically said he wants to do the same thing.

And..................if Trump keeps up with his rhetoric, some terrorist might decide that one of his properties overseas is a suitable target.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 7, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> What is somewhat less comforting is that Trump said that he would attack cultural sites.


And now the mentally ill child president has walked that back. No doubt, this is because someone he listens to told him that it makes him look bad.

I would REALLY like to know who this person is.


----------

